# Niederlande: Darf ich aktuell wegen Corona in Holland angeln? (Info Thread)



## Dennis Knoll (3. November 2020)

Hallo Leute,

da immer wieder Fragen in den Raum geworfen werden, ob man in den Niederlanden zu Zeiten von Corona angeln darf und wie das ganze geregelt ist, würde ich hier gerne einen passenden Thread dazu erstellen. Diesen Thread möchte ich so aktuell wie möglich halten und den Start-Beitrag immer mit dem aktuellen Status aktualisieren.

Die Frage bezieht sich nicht nur darauf, ob wir dort angeln dürfen, sondern ob wir auch uneingeschränkt die Grenze passieren dürfen.

*Stand: 15.12.2020 UPDATE

Dürfen wir aktuell in den Niederlanden zum angeln fahren?: Es wird dringend davon abgeraten zum Angeln in die Niederlanden zu fahren. Die Stimmung ist sehr angespannt.*

UPDATE:
Ursprünglich war der Thread (auch an anderen Stellen im Netz) dazu gedacht, die Leute - ganz unabhängig einer Meinung - darüber zu informieren, ob sie in der jeweiligen Situation zum Angeln in die Niederlanden fahren dürfen. Da man aber, egal in welche Richtung es geht, von allen möglichen Seiten angefeindet wird, ist mir die Lust zu helfen vergangen. Der Thread darf jetzt gerne als Diskussionsplattform dienen. Besprecht hier die aktuelle Situation. Ich halte mich davon fern und gebe nur einen abschließenden Rat: Fahrt aktuell nicht rüber, denn die Situation ist angespannt. Und das nicht nur wegen Corona, sondern vor allem weil die Leute unzufrieden sind.


----------



## chris760819 (3. November 2020)

Hallo Dennis,
schöne Idee sowas einzustellen.


----------



## Andal (3. November 2020)

Ist halt auch wirklich nicht leicht, jetzt was definitiv verwertbares zu sagen, wo sich die Regeln quasi stündlich ändern.


----------



## jkc (3. November 2020)

chris760819 schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> schöne Idee sowas einzustellen.



Jo, jetzt ist NL aber halt nicht NRW, in NL gilt ab 15.00 Uhr heute eine Regel, nachdem einreisende deutsche sich in eine 10-tägige Quarantäne begeben müssen.
Also kannste schon einreisen aber praktisch kommt das in den meisten Fällen einem Einreiseverbot gleich, da das die wenigsten umsetzen können werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## cpt_worf (4. November 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Angler die für ein paar Stunden in NL Fischen gehen keine Einreisenden. Sondern das Gesetz bezieht sich ja auf Niederländer die aus Deutschland einreisen. Die Niederlande können wohl kaum eine häusliche Quarantäne für Deutsche Staatsbürger verordnen. Oder wie seht ihr das? 

Grüße Mike


----------



## Flatfischer (4. November 2020)

cpt_worf schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Angler die für ein paar Stunden in NL Fischen gehen keine Einreisenden. Sondern das Gesetz bezieht sich ja auf Niederländer die aus Deutschland einreisen. Die Niederlande können wohl kaum eine häusliche Quarantäne für Deutsche Staatsbürger verordnen. Oder wie seht ihr das?



Deine Meinung geht den Niederlanden gelinde gesagt recht peripher am Hinterteil vorbei (und selbstverständlich können die eine Quarantäne für Deutsche anordnen). Hier aktuell vom Auswärtigen Amt zur Einreise:

*"Einreise * 
Die Niederlande haben Deutschland zum Risikogebiet erklärt. Reisende aus Deutschland müssen sich in den Niederlanden für 10 Tage in Hausquarantäne (auch Ferienunterkünfte) begeben. Informationen auch zu Ausnahmen erteilt das Government of the Netherlands. 

Zwischen dem Königreich der Niederlande und Deutschland finden keine Grenzkontrollen statt. Die Einreise für Reisende aus Deutschland ist uneingeschränkt unter Beachtung der Quarantäne-Vorschrift möglich."

Flatfischer


----------



## jkc (4. November 2020)

cpt_worf schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Angler die für ein paar Stunden in NL Fischen gehen keine Einreisenden. Sondern das Gesetz bezieht sich ja auf Niederländer die aus Deutschland einreisen. Die Niederlande können wohl kaum eine häusliche Quarantäne für Deutsche Staatsbürger verordnen. Oder wie seht ihr das?
> 
> Grüße Mike



Können sie nicht? Tempolimit von 100 auf der Autobahn gilt dann auch nicht für deutsche?


----------



## cpt_worf (4. November 2020)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> Deine Meinung geht den Niederlanden gelinde gesagt recht peripher am Hinterteil vorbei (und selbstverständlich können die eine Quarantäne für Deutsche anordnen). Hier aktuell vom Auswärtigen Amt zur Einreise:
> 
> *"Einreise *
> Die Niederlande haben Deutschland zum Risikogebiet erklärt. Reisende aus Deutschland müssen sich in den Niederlanden für 10 Tage in Hausquarantäne (auch Ferienunterkünfte) begeben. Informationen auch zu Ausnahmen erteilt das Government of the Netherlands.
> ...


D


Flatfischer schrieb:


> Deine Meinung geht den Niederlanden gelinde gesagt recht peripher am Hinterteil vorbei (und selbstverständlich können die eine Quarantäne für Deutsche anordnen). Hier aktuell vom Auswärtigen Amt zur Einreise:
> 
> *"Einreise *
> Die Niederlande haben Deutschland zum Risikogebiet erklärt. Reisende aus Deutschland müssen sich in den Niederlanden für 10 Tage in Hausquarantäne (auch Ferienunterkünfte) begeben. Informationen auch zu Ausnahmen erteilt das Government of the Netherlands.
> ...


Jo Lesen kann ich selber. Du glaubst doch nicht das die Niederlande den Deutschen Behörden anordnen mich in Quarantäne zu stellen oder geben die mir eine Unterkunft oder Zelle.? Soweit ich weiß arbeiten auch Deutsche weiterhin in den Niederlanden und umgekehrt. Ich glaube es geht tatsächlich um Reisen. Weiß es denn irgend jemand wirklich oder wird hier nur zitiert? Zudem ist Angeln an sich in NRW sowie in den Niederlanden erlaubt. Ich habe mal zum Landesamt geschrieben. Mal schauen ob jemand Antwortet
Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. November 2020)

Netherlands and you | Netherlandsandyou.nl
					






					www.netherlandsandyou.nl
				












						COVID-Desk
					

Aktuelle Zahlen, Reisehinweise und Verhaltensregeln für Tagestouristen, Urlauber und Reisedienstleister.




					www.holland.com


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2020)

Hallo,



cpt_worf schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß arbeiten auch Deutsche weiterhin in den Niederlanden und umgekehrt.



Die sind ja auch in den Ausnahmelisten aufgeführt.

Angelausflüge zur Freizeitgestaltung hab ich bei den Ausnahmen nicht gefunden.


----------



## cpt_worf (4. November 2020)

*Angeln in den deutschen Nachbarländern*
Das Angeln in den Niederlanden, aber auch z.B. in Italien oder Spanien ist vor allem bei deutschen Anglern sehr beliebt. Hier gelten derzeit keine Verbote für das Angeln per se, allerdings ist dies durch die geltenden Ein- und Ausreisebestimmungen derzeit nicht möglich. Auch wenn dies z.B. in den Niederlanden noch nicht der Fall ist, sollte man sich derzeit gut überlegen, ob ein Angeltrip ins Ausland unbedingt notwendig ist. In den allermeisten ist dies vermutlich nicht der Fall.

Gerade gefunden auf Angelmagazin.de heute Aktuell
Also kein Verbot meiner Meinung nach
Gruß Mike


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2020)

Hallo,



cpt_worf schrieb:


> allerdings ist dies durch die geltenden Ein- und Ausreisebestimmungen *derzeit nicht möglich*.



Hat niemand behauptet, dass es ein Angelverbot gibt.

Nur dass die Einreise ohne Quarantäne nur in den von der niederländischen Regierung aufgelisteten Ausnahmefällen erlaubt ist.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. November 2020)

Wird ja immer surialer und unlogischer das Ganze. 
Wieso sollte man sich in Qurantäne begeben, wenn man 2...3 Stunden in den Niederlanden ALLEINE in den Karpaten fischen gewesen ist,
aber Andersherum sehr viele Holländer zum tanken und einkaufen nach Deutschland kommen! Hoffentlich findet dieser Spuk bald ein Ende und die Verantwortlichen werden sich zu verantworten haben für diesen Unsinn.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. November 2020)

Hmmm... Bleibt doch einfach mal paar Wochen zuhause wenn ihr eine weitere Anreise habt.  Diejenigen die direkt an Grenze leben,werden schon wissen was vertretbar ist. Ich hab Verwandschaft in Aachen (Herzogenrath) der Pizzaladen ist auf der anderen Straßenseite, ups plötzlich bin ich in Kerkrade (NL)... Da wird sicher keiner in Quarantäne geschickt weil er die Straßenseite gewechselt hat.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. November 2020)

cpt_worf schrieb:


> *Angeln in den deutschen Nachbarländern*
> Das Angeln in den Niederlanden, aber auch z.B. in Italien oder Spanien ist vor allem bei deutschen Anglern sehr beliebt. Hier gelten derzeit keine Verbote für das Angeln per se, allerdings ist dies durch die geltenden Ein- und Ausreisebestimmungen derzeit nicht möglich. Auch wenn dies z.B. in den Niederlanden noch nicht der Fall ist, sollte man sich derzeit gut überlegen, ob ein Angeltrip ins Ausland unbedingt notwendig ist. In den allermeisten ist dies vermutlich nicht der Fall.
> 
> Gerade gefunden auf Angelmagazin.de heute Aktuell
> ...




Na wenn das doch auf Angelmagazin.de steht, werden sich die Holländer auch dran halten müssen.
Also losfahren und durchziehen - Du bekommst dann für 10 Tage ne nette Ferienunterkunft...


----------



## cpt_worf (4. November 2020)

cpt_worf schrieb:


> *Angeln in den deutschen Nachbarländern*
> Das Angeln in den Niederlanden, aber auch z.B. in Italien oder Spanien ist vor allem bei deutschen Anglern sehr beliebt. Hier gelten derzeit keine Verbote für das Angeln per se, allerdings ist dies durch die geltenden Ein- und Ausreisebestimmungen derzeit nicht möglich. Auch wenn dies z.B. in den Niederlanden noch nicht der Fall ist, sollte man sich derzeit gut überlegen, ob ein Angeltrip ins Ausland unbedingt notwendig ist. In den allermeisten ist dies vermutlich nicht der Fall.
> 
> Gerade gefunden auf Angelmagazin.de heute Aktuell
> ...


----------



## cpt_worf (4. November 2020)

Egal. Also keiner weiß es genau. Wie immer bei Corona
Petri Heil und Tight Lines


----------



## jkc (4. November 2020)

cpt_worf schrieb:


> Egal. Also keiner weiß es genau. Wie immer bei Corona
> Petri Heil und Tight Lines




Ist doch Quatsch. Es steht auf den offiziellen, oben verlinkten Seiten unmissverständlich was erlaubt und zu befolgen ist.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ist doch Quatsch. Es steht auf den offiziellen, oben verlinkten Seiten unmissverständlich was erlaubt und zu befolgen ist.


Zu Befehl!


----------



## rhinefisher (4. November 2020)

Man mag es glauben oder nicht - die Käseländer haben oft so garkein Verständniß für deutsches Kasperleteather...


----------



## Mooskugel (4. November 2020)

Egal. Mach es oder frag die Verantwortlichen die diese Vorschrift erlassen haben, da wirst du Antworten bekommen. Im Bedarfsfall diskutieren die Niederländer das sicher gerne mit dir aus.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. November 2020)

cpt_worf schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Angler die für ein paar Stunden in NL Fischen gehen keine Einreisenden.


Gesetze und Regel unterliegen aber keiner Meinung, sondern geben uns Fakten an die Hand, an die wir uns halten müssen.
Jetzt haben wir das Problem, dass wir Gesetze und Regeln aus zwei Ländern und dessen Bundesländern befolgen müssen, die (teils aufgrund der Übersetzung) für den normalen Leser nicht eindeutig verständlich sind und mehr Frage aufwerfen, als diese Antworten liefern.

Bis gestern haben wir (zwei weitere Personen, die sich mit dem Thema intensiv befassen) bei sämtlichen Behörden (Fremdenverkehrsbüro mehrerer Städte z.b.) angerufen und nachgefragt. Manche waren sich unsicher, andere haben bestätigt, dass man in Quarantäne muss, wenn man in die Niederlanden einreist. Dann gab es von John Chowns ein Video, der ebenfalls davon berichtet hat mit der Behörde RIVM ( Behörde für Öffentliche Gesundheit und Umweltschutz) telefoniert zu haben und es dort hieß, dass die einen "empfehlen" in Quarantäne zu gehen. Er hat auch die dazugehörige Telefonnummer (00318001351) mitgeteilt, wo jeder selbst anrufen kann. Dies habe ich heute getan und nachgefragt, ob ich bei Einreise in Quarantäne muss. Die gute Dame hat mich zuerst nach meinem Grund der Einreise gefragt. Ich habe ihr mitgeteilt, dass ich für einen Kurztrip für Sportliche Aktivitäten unter freiem Himmel/Angeln dort einreisen möchte. Unter dieser Voraussetzung *müsste* ich in Quarantäne. Würde ich aufgrund der Arbeit einreisen, wäre dies einer der erlaubten Ausnahmen. Die Voraussetzungen für die Arbeit habe ich aber nicht separat erfragt, da diese für uns hier irrelevant ist.

Und genau das Problem haben wir jetzt aktuell:
Es sind neue Regeln für die Einreise in die Niederlande in Umlauf gebraucht worden. Das Auswärtige Amt schreibt kurz und knapp, was Phase ist und verlinkt aktuell sogar auf die Niederländische Seite Gouvernment of the Nederland (https://www.government.nl/topics/co...therlands/travel-and-holidays/self-quarantine). Dort wird von "should self-quarantine" gesprochen, was von der Aussage her schwammig ist. Denn should kann man im englischen sowohl mit "sollte" als auch "müsste" übersetzen. Auch wenn ich, wie die meisten, es als "sollte" verstehen. Für uns ist es nun wirklich schwierig zu verstehen, was wirkliche Fakten bei dieser Angelegenheit sind, was Empfehlungen sind und was Gesetz ist.

Bei den Telefonaten mit den unterschiedlichen Behören, scheint es auch immer unterschiedliche und schwammige Aussagen zu geben. Genauso bei der Auslegungssache der Gesetze von unterschiedlichen Personen. Die Behörden sind sich stand jetzt genauso unsicher, wie wir unsicher sind.

Hier jetzt eine Aussage zu treffen, dass wir rüber dürfen, halte ich für Gefährlich. Denn auch der zu kontrollierende Polizist steht vermutlich vor demselben Problem und am Ende muss dieser eben eine Entscheidung fällen, wie er agiert. Daher möchte ich jeden nur Warnen, es selbst zu probieren und rüber zu fahren. Wartet bitte ein paar Tage ab, bis sich da ganze beruhigt hat und wir mehr wissen. Stand jetzt soll es für 14 Tage gelten. Spätestens dann wissen wir hoffentlich mehr.




cpt_worf schrieb:


> Sondern das Gesetz bezieht sich ja auf Niederländer die aus Deutschland einreisen.


Die Aussage "_Reisende aus Deutschland müssen sich in den Niederlanden für 10 Tage in Hausquarantäne (auch Ferienunterkünfte) begeben._" hat eine klare Definition. Denn die Einreise findet statt, wenn du von Deutschland aus über die Grenze fährst. Transitverkehr (Durchfahrverkehr) ist frei. Es wurde keine Ausnahme genannt, wonach nur der Niederländer gemeint ist. Aber das dürfte auch selbsterklären sein, weil alles andere unlogisch wäre.


----------



## Fruehling (5. November 2020)

Über das "should" bin ich auch schon gestolpert - mehr als eine bloße Empfehlung gibt keine Übersetzung her. Darüber, daß sich das jederzeit in ein "must" oder auch "have to" ändern kann, braucht man nicht zu diskutieren, weshalb ich persönlich nicht fahren werde.

Die deutschen Guides, die in NL arbeiten, dürften wahrscheinlich ein- und auch wieder ausreisen, müßten sich halt nur holländische Guidinggäste suchen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2020)

Das es Manche nicht kapieren wollen - Leute, haltet doch einfach mal die Füße still und bleibt in Deutschland , bis sich der Ernst der Lage 

entschärft hat...

Angeln ist nur ein Hobby , auf das man auch verzichten kann..unnötiger Grenzverkehr ist vermeidbar !

Und weil die Schlupfloch-Fraktion ganz doll emsig ist, werden die Gesetze verschärft.

Einen J. "Clowns" würde ich als Corona-Ratgeber (  ) aussortieren !

R.S.


----------



## Zander70 (5. November 2020)

Das Thema hatten wir schonmal und auch wenn das jetzt etwas OffTopic ist, letztes WE haben unsere Nachbarn quasi noch darum gebettelt am 01.11. zum einkaufen rüber zu kommen, dieses aber nur mit den entsprechenden Abstandsregeln und bitte schnell. Also rein in den Laden, viel einkaufen um die Wirtschaft an zu kurbeln, da unsere Nachbarn ja quasi von unserem Shoppingtourismus leben und schnell wieder nach Hause fahren. Das war letzte Woche und die Feiertage sind jetzt erstmal vorbei.

Wie bereits in einem anderem Thread erwähnt, es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

@Dennis Knoll, aber danke für den Hinweis und ja, ich habe mich als nicht Teamangler,  Sponsor etc. mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt, bin aber der Meinung dass eine Einreise anders gehandelt wird als eine Durchfahrt bis irgendwo in der Pampa, wo man ein paar Stunden abgeschieden von der Zivilisation fischt. 

Das ist nur meine subjektive Beurteilung der Situation, wer was raus macht ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich persönlich verzichte auf Stress mit den Nachbarn.
Die Lippe hier ist auch schön  und der Rhein oder andere Gewässer sind auch nicht allzu weit entfernt


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. November 2020)

(1a) Eine Durchreise auf direktem Weg ohne Übernachtung im Risikogebiet gilt nicht als Aufenthalt im Sinne von Absatz 1 Satz 1. Personen, die sich für weniger als 24 Stunden im Bundesgebiet aufhalten oder in einem Risikogebiet nach Absatz 3 aufgehalten haben, sind von der Meldepflicht nach Absatz 1 Satz 1 ausgenommen.

(4) Von den Verpflichtungen nach Absatz 1 nicht erfasst sind ferner 1. Personen, die bei der Einreise beruflich bedingt grenzüberschreitend Personen, Waren oder Güter auf der Straße, der Schiene, per Schiff oder per Flugzeug transportieren; 2. Angehörige diplomatischer oder konsularischer Vertretungen sowie Mitglieder des Europä- ischen Parlamentes, des Deutschen Bundestages, des Bundesrates und der Volksvertretun- gen der Länder; 3. Personen, die sich für weniger als 24 Stunden im Bundesgebiet aufhalten oder in einem Ri- sikogebiet nach § 2 Absatz 3 aufgehalten haben.

Damit sollte es geklärt sein, dass wenn man sich weniger als 24 Std in den Niederlanden aufgehalten hat, es KEINE Meldepflicht und auch keine Quarantäne Pflicht besteht.


----------



## eisblock (5. November 2020)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> (1a) Eine Durchreise auf direktem Weg ohne Übernachtung im Risikogebiet gilt nicht als Aufenthalt im Sinne von Absatz 1 Satz 1. Personen, die sich für weniger als 24 Stunden im Bundesgebiet aufhalten oder in einem Risikogebiet nach Absatz 3 aufgehalten haben, sind von der Meldepflicht nach Absatz 1 Satz 1 ausgenommen.
> 
> (4) Von den Verpflichtungen nach Absatz 1 nicht erfasst sind ferner 1. Personen, die bei der Einreise beruflich bedingt grenzüberschreitend Personen, Waren oder Güter auf der Straße, der Schiene, per Schiff oder per Flugzeug transportieren; 2. Angehörige diplomatischer oder konsularischer Vertretungen sowie Mitglieder des Europä- ischen Parlamentes, des Deutschen Bundestages, des Bundesrates und der Volksvertretun- gen der Länder; 3. Personen, die sich für weniger als 24 Stunden im Bundesgebiet aufhalten oder in einem Ri- sikogebiet nach § 2 Absatz 3 aufgehalten haben.
> 
> Damit sollte es geklärt sein, dass wenn man sich weniger als 24 Std in den Niederlanden aufgehalten hat, es KEINE Meldepflicht und auch keine Quarantäne Pflicht besteht.



Du solltest eine Quellenangabe machen. Denn das ist lediglich die Bestimmung irgend eines Bundeslandes. Im Nachbarland sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. Föderalismus lässt grüßen.


----------



## Fruehling (5. November 2020)

Vor allem ging es ursprünglich darum, wie die Niederländer verfahren und eben nicht deutsche Behörden, bzw. Ämter.


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Vor allem ging es ursprünglich darum, wie die Niederländer verfahren und eben nicht deutsche Behörden, bzw. Ämter.


manchmal muss man dir auch mal Recht geben.


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. November 2020)

Für alle die auf gar keinen Fall mal einige Wochen zuhause bleiben / Angeln können oder wollen...  In den Niederlanden müßt ihr unbedingt alle Fische totschlagen und mitnehmen, vor allem Hechte... Die sind mittlerweile eine echte Plage dort, und die Niederländer werden euch dafür lieben....


----------



## Fruehling (5. November 2020)

@yukonjack 

Du mich auch...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. November 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Du solltest eine Quellenangabe machen. Denn das ist lediglich die Bestimmung irgend eines Bundeslandes. Im Nachbarland sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. Föderalismus lässt grüßen.





			https://www.land.nrw/sites/default/files/asset/document/2020-10-29_coronaeinrvo_ab_30.10.2020_lesefassung.pdf
		


Gilt für NRW, in Niedersachsen sind es 48 Stunden.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. November 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Vor allem ging es ursprünglich darum, wie die Niederländer verfahren und eben nicht deutsche Behörden, bzw. Ämter.


Die Niederlande können mir keine Quarantäne in Deutschland auferlegen, sprich wenn ich binnen 24 Stunden in zb. NRW aus Holland kommend zurück bin, ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Fruehling (6. November 2020)

Stimmt, sie nehmen dich bei Bedarf direkt in NL in Quarantäne.


----------



## Mooskugel (6. November 2020)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Die Niederlande können mir keine Quarantäne in Deutschland auferlegen, sprich wenn ich binnen 24 Stunden in zb. NRW aus Holland kommend zurück bin, ist alles im grünen Bereich.


Das ist richtig. Das wollen sie aber auch gar nicht. Es geht um die Einreisebestimmungen in die Niederlande und um nichts anderes.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. November 2020)

Zander70 schrieb:


> da unsere Nachbarn ja quasi von unserem Shoppingtourismus leben



Ja nee iss klar......


----------



## Zander70 (6. November 2020)

Ja nicht ? Zumindest hier die angrenzenden Gebiete haben die Werbetrommel ordentlich gerührt. Sollte sich aber eher auf den Einzelhandel beziehen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2020)

Zander70 schrieb:


> @Dennis Knoll, aber danke für den Hinweis und ja, ich habe mich als nicht Teamangler,  Sponsor etc. mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt, bin aber *der Meinung* dass eine Einreise anders gehandelt wird als eine Durchfahrt bis irgendwo in der Pampa, wo man ein paar Stunden abgeschieden von der Zivilisation fischt.


Ich weiß zwar nicht was eine Aussage ala "Teamangler, Sponser" mit dem Thema zu tun hat, aber die Meinung von jemanden hilft wenig weiter, wenn es hier um Gesetze und Regeln gilt.
Die Definition einer Einreise ist fest definiert. In diesem Falle: Überquerst du von Deutschland aus die Grenze in die Niederlanden, gilt es als Einreise. Sofern du nicht zur Ausnahme(Transit, Arbeit, Student in NL, außerordentlicher Familienbesuch) gehörst, sollst du für 10 Tage in Quarantäne.

Wir haben gestern Abend noch sämtliche Quellen durchgearbeitet, übersetzt und miteinander besprochen, um alle möglichen Fehler aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Wir haben mit der RIVM (Behörde für Öffentliche Gesundheit und Umweltschutz), dem Fremdenverkehrsamt mehrere Orte, der Sportvisserij Nederland und anderen Telefoniert, um sicher zu gehen, dass wir da keinen Quatsch erzählen. Während die Sportvisserij Nederland keine Angaben dazu machen möchte, haben sich inständig darum gebeten, dass niemand fürs Angeln ins Land kommt. Die RIVM (die viele Leute mittlerweile als Quelle nehmen, wonach man rüber darf) hat uns, jeder von uns hat dort separat angerufen, jeweils dasselbe erzählt. Wenn wir nicht zur Ausnahme gehören, müssen(in dem Falle ist das Wort MUSS sogar gefallen) wir in Quarantäne. Und als Ausnahme gilt die Arbeit, wenn man dort studiert oder ein außerordentlicher Familienbesuch. Sportliche Freizeit Aktivitäten, ein Kurztrip und Angeln gehören nicht dazu. Das habe ich explizit nachgefragt. Mein Kollege hatte dieselben Antworten bekommen.



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Damit sollte es geklärt sein, dass wenn man sich weniger als 24 Std in den Niederlanden aufgehalten hat, es KEINE Meldepflicht und auch keine Quarantäne Pflicht besteht.


Du hast gerade die Deutsche Gesetzesgebung für NRW (in Niedersachen sind es 48 Stunden) wiedergegeben. Aber um die geht es hier nicht. Hier gelten die Gesetze der Niederlande, denn bei Einreise in die Niederlande ziehen dessen Regeln und Gesetze. Erst bei deiner Rückreise gelten die von dir genannten Regeln, sofern du aus NRW kommst.



Zander70 schrieb:


> Ja nicht ? Zumindest hier die angrenzenden Gebiete haben die Werbetrommel ordentlich gerührt. Sollte sich aber eher auf den Einzelhandel beziehen


Wenn ich ein Geschäft hinter der Grenze hätte, würde ich auch die Werbetrommel rühren. Aber das hat relativ wenig mit den Gesetzen und der gesamten Stimmung zu tun. An den Feiertagen haben sämtliche Städte darum gebeten, dass die Leute nicht zum Einkaufen über die Grenze fahren, was über diverse News, Zeitungen und c.o. geteilt worden ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. November 2020)

@Zander70 und Andere

Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich deinen Wink nicht verstanden hätte bzgl. "Teamangler"

Ich würde da noch Leute mit reinnehmen , die "Influenzen" ( crazy shit zu Seuchenzeiten  ) oder

Sponsorenverträge erfüllen müssen oder eigene "Projekte" verfolgen.

Diese Gruppe möchte ( muss? ) nun einmal ins gelobte Land , wo man leichter an den (Groß) Fisch kommt und diesen anschliessend völlig legal 

zurückschmeissen darf , nachdem man ihn vermarktet hat.  Siehe dazu einen Beitrag von Didi  , um tiefe Zander durch Bogenwurf wieder auf Tiefe zu bringen, um die sogn. "Trommelsucht" zu beheben.

Alles so schön im Film beschrieben - und wohl "vollwirksamschonend" für den hochempfindlichen Zander - Spezialtechnik eben !

Die Jungs wollen halt weiterangeln und sondieren die Lage ab nach möglichem "Ausweichpotenzial"

Das eine Einreise mit 10tägiger Quarantäne für Hobby und Profiangler gilt ( Freizeittourismus ) sollte eigentlich schon einem Kleinkind aufgehen - aber man drängt
halt auf wasserdichte Aussagen teils selbst überforderter Behörden ! 

Der Deutsche muss es eben ganz genau wissen !

Der beste Freund eines Kunden hat einen schweren Krankheitsverlauf gehabt - 12 Tage Intensivstation - er ging Zitat : "durch die Hölle".
Derzeit schafft er einen Toilettengang - dann ist die "Tageskraft" verbraucht...

HALLO - schon WACH ????

Sch.. auf Grenzverkehr ( zu Angelzwecken ) !

R.S.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich deinen Wink nicht verstanden hätte bzgl. "Teamangler"
> 
> Ich würde da noch Leute mit reinnehmen , die "Influenzen" ( crazy shit zu Seuchenzeiten  ) oder
> 
> ...


Dein Beitrag ist vollkommen unangemessen.
Es interessiert hier keine Sau, welche Abneigung du gegenüber Leuten hegst, die sich beim/nach dem Angeln präsentieren.

Es geht hier rein um das Thema, ob wir zum Angeln rüber fahren dürfen oder nicht.
Und das ich, der auf der Hassliste offensichtlich ganz oben steht, das Thema nüchtern betrachtet und alle ausdrücklich davor warne, rüber zu fahren, sollte da ganz in deinem Sinne sein.

Vollkommen daneben der Beitrag von dir.


----------



## Nuesse (6. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es interessiert hier keine Sau, welche Abneigung du gegenüber Leuten hegst, die sich beim/nach dem Angeln präsentieren.



Eine Sau ist hier !


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. November 2020)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema und fangt nicht das Diskutieren über Teamer an. Das ist sicher diskussionswürdig, aber nicht hier!
Sonst müssen wir nachher nur aufräumen! Und das will doch keiner!


----------



## eisblock (6. November 2020)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> https://www.land.nrw/sites/default/files/asset/document/2020-10-29_coronaeinrvo_ab_30.10.2020_lesefassung.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt für NRW, in Niedersachsen sind es 48 Stunden.


Und in Hessen sind es genau Null Stunden.

Das heißt im Klartext: Du reist nach NL ein und musst dich dort unverzüglich für 11 Tage    laut NL Verordnung in niederländische Quarantäne begeben. Wo diese abzusitzen ist, ist leider nicht genau geregelt. Wenn du dann anschließend wieder nach Deutschland einreist, musst du dich laut deutscher VO nochmals 14 Tage in deutsche Quarantäne begeben. Ausnahmen durch aktuelle COVID Tests mal außen vorgelassen. Aber dazwischen, nämlich nach 11Tagen NL Quarantäne und 14 Tagen D Quarantäne, darfst du selbstverständlich nach Herzenslust und unbefristet in Holland angeln. Darum ging es doch ursprünglich. Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## Zander70 (6. November 2020)

Nur mal zur Klarstellung. Ich habe nichts gegen Teamer oder sonstige Kollegen, xxxxxxedit-by-modxxxxxxc
Wäre ich 20 Jahre jünger und hätte mehr Zeit wäre ich wahrscheinlich selber ein Teamer, habe selbst einige Kollegen die dieses ausüben.

Klar ging es um das angeln in den NL zu dieser echt miesen Zeit und ich wollte meinen Beitrag dazu leisten wie ich es sehe,ist doch noch erlaubt oder ?
Wenn dieses falsch interpretiert wurde, sorry. Die Stimmung ist im allgemeinen überall angespannt aber wir müssen halt damit leben wie es ist. Ich wäre morgen auch gerne nochmal zum Twentekanaal gefahren, aber sei es drum. Auch wäre ich beim EFC im Juni gerne dabei gewesen, der aber auch aufgrund der aktuellen Lage sicherlich auch in 2021 nicht stattfinden wird, aber was nicht ist, ist halt nicht.

Danke an dieser Stelle für den Beitrag, denn hätte ich hier nicht reingeschaut und das gelesen, wäre ich morgen gefahren.

#Bleibt gesund


----------



## eisblock (9. November 2020)

Lest bitte mal die die aktualisierten Seiten der Corona Bestimmungen eures jeweiligen Heimatbundeslandes. Da hat dich seit heute einiges geändert. Die Bestimmungen wurden weitgehend der Musterverordnung des Bundes angepasst. Da sind inzwischen wieder Aufenthalte bis zu 24 Stunden in Risikogebieten ohne Meldepflicht gestattet. Aber selbst lesen und entscheiden. Gleiches gilt für die Verordnungen des Auslandes. Da wird ein Grenzübertritt teils toleriert. Ob man das aber zum Angeln nutzen muss, sehe ich persönlich eher kritisch.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. November 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Lest bitte mal die die aktualisierten Seiten der Corona Bestimmungen eures jeweiligen Heimatbundeslandes.



Die Frage war ja nie, wie muss ich mich verhalten, wenn ich aus den Niederlande nach einer Angeltour zurück komme, sondern mehr, wie muss ich mich verhalten, wenn ich zum Angeln in die Niederlande einreise. Da gilt halt niederländisches Recht.


----------



## eisblock (9. November 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja nie, wie muss ich mich verhalten, wenn ich aus den Niederlande nach einer Angeltour zurück komme, sondern mehr, wie muss ich mich verhalten, wenn ich zum Angeln in die Niederlande einreise. Da gilt halt niederländisches Recht.


Steht doch da. Ich schrieb, gleiches gilt für die Verordnungen des Auslandes! Die musst du täglich lesen, da die sich täglich ändern können. Da stellt dir jetzt niemand einen unbefristeten Persilschein aus. Was gestern war, muss heute nicht mehr gelten. Niederländische oder englische Sprachkenntnisse vorausgesetzt.


----------



## eisblock (9. November 2020)

Hier steht alles drin, was du wissen willst.



			https://www.government.nl/topics/cor...elf-quarantine


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2020)

Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!
Nur der Link funktioniert nicht...


----------



## Mooskugel (9. November 2020)

Travelling to the Netherlands from abroad
					

The Government of the Netherlands has decided to lift the European Union (EU) entry ban for the Netherlands as of 17 September 2022. Given the current epidemiological situation in the Netherlands, the Government feels that for entry to the Netherlands the EU entry ban is no longer proportional...




					www.government.nl
				




Hat nicht mal 5 min gedauert


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2020)




----------



## eisblock (9. November 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!
> Nur der Link funktioniert nicht...


Da siehst du mal wie kurzlebig die Bestimmungen sind. Gestern war explizit dieser Link noch on. Aber klick auf dieser Seite ruhig den Punkt Homepage Government darunter an. Da gibt es alle Infos auch zweisprachig.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2020)

Hallo Leute,

mittlerweile hat sich das Thema ein wenig geklärt und auch die Behörden und Ämter wissen mittlerweile, was genau Phase ist.
Grundsätzlich gilt ab jetzt: Man darf theoretisch für 24 rüber zum Angeln, man bittet allerdings inständig darum, davon abzusehen. Die Verantwortung liegt aber in eurer Hand und da appellieren auch die Behörden an den Gesunden Menschenverstanden, sich in dem Falle ordentlich zu verhalten.

Hier der Text vom Kay Peters, der ihn mit Hilfe von mir und Nicole ausgearbeitet hat.


> ### Corona Update Nr. 3 ###
> Hier nochmal ein kleines Update bezüglich der Einreisebeschränkungen/Quarantänebestimmungen für Reisen in die Niederlande.
> Nachdem sich der Rauch ein wenig gelegt hat, haben wir gestern und heute nochmal bei allen offiziellen Stellen angefragt. Viele konnten sich in der Zwischenzeit informieren und konkretere Antworten geben.
> Da sich die Antworten der einzelnen Behörden und Verbände decken, verzichten wir dieses Mal auf ein Aufzählen der einzelnen Antworten.
> ...


Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/groups/779664855407787/permalink/4900308196676745/


----------



## Fruehling (10. November 2020)

Auch hier werden (wieder) holländische mit deutschen Regeln, Empfehlungen und Bestimmungen gemischt, Dennis, denn das explizite Hinweisen auf die Einreise aus NRW bzw. Niedersachsen ist insofern Blödsinn, weil es von Deutschland aus gar keine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Die 24 Stundenregel ist also eindeutig auf deutschem Mist gewachsen und hat nichts mit einer Provinzregierung, Euregio oder auch Sportvisserij zu tun.

Wenn die Holländer darum bitten, nicht wegen des Angelns einzureisen, kommt das in vielen Augen einer Einladung gleich, denn eine Bitte ist nunmal kein Verbot.

Daß sich mittlerweile viele deutsche Angler von den fast schon generösen Hinweisen der deutschen "an die Vernunft Appellierer" genervt fühlen, kann ich nachvollziehen. Tun sie doch nicht selten so, als gehöre ihnen ein guter Teil der holländischen Angelgewässer.

Das mütterlich Tantige "tut dies nicht, achtet bitte hierauf", braucht nämlich grundsätzlich kein Mensch, der der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist und beim Zusammenrechnen von 1 und 1 auf 2 und eben nicht auf 3 kommt.


----------



## Thomas. (10. November 2020)

vorab, auf Grund meiner Wohnlage und Zugehörigkeit des Orts ansässigen Vereins und Besitzes des VP hätte ich die Möglichkeit an zwei Flüssen von der BRD bis in den NL in einem durch zu fischen( auch ungesehen) und lasse es aber auf Grund der jetzigen Lage komplett bleiben, und ich habe auch nicht viel Verständnis für die die es trotzdem in Erwägung ziehen in den NL zu Fischen. Und die die keinen Fischereischein besitzen und deswegen nur in den NL ihrem Hobby nach gehen können sollten sich spätestens jetzt mal überlegen diesen zumachen wer weis was noch alles kommt.       

und dazu


> Bedenkt bitte auch, dass die Niederländer aktuell selbst unter starken Einschränkungen leben müssen, u.a. werden auch sie dazu aufgerufen, keine unnötigen Fahrten innerhalb des Landes zu absolvieren.


stimmt, die fahren alle hier rum um zu Tanken und Einzukaufen, daran sieht man das es nicht nur auf dieser Seite der Grenze verständnislose Idioten gibt die auch NUR fischen wollen


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. November 2020)

Die Schlupflochfraktion wird´s danken - es wird Zeit m.M. nach für Bußgelder , weil Manche scheinbar das Reisen für´s Angeln/Einkaufen/Hobbys nicht einstellen wollen.

Meiner Meinung nach rücksichtslos und egoistisch - aber "zumindest" aufschlussreich 

Mir war es leider klar, siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben..........schlimm.

R.S.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Auch hier werden (wieder) holländische mit deutschen Regeln, Empfehlungen und Bestimmungen gemischt, Dennis, denn das explizite Hinweisen auf die Einreise aus NRW bzw. Niedersachsen ist insofern Blödsinn, weil es von Deutschland aus gar keine andere Möglichkeit gibt. Die 24 Stundenregel ist also eindeutig auf deutschem Mist gewachsen und hat nichts mit einer Provinzregierung, Euregio oder auch Sportvisserij zu tun.


Bitte genau lesen, bevor du hier wieder mit dem Finger zeigst.

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen täglich mit diversen Behörden auf Niederländischer Seite telefoniert. Es gelten weiterhin die 10 Tage Quarantäne, allerdings ist das wirklich nur ein "solltest" und kein "musst", was wir explizit mehrfach nachgefragt haben. Wenn du nicht in Quarantäne gehst und zurück fährst, kann dir keiner was, weil es nicht gegen das Gesetz ist. Allerdings wird dringenst empfohlen/darum gebeten im nicht über die Grenze zu fahren. Die 24 Stunden gelten eben auf Seite NRW bei der Rückreise.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Schlupflochfraktion wird´s danken - es wird Zeit m.M. nach für Bußgelder , weil Manche scheinbar das Reisen für´s Angeln/Einkaufen/Hobbys nicht einstellen wollen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach rücksichtslos und egoistisch - aber "zumindest" aufschlussreich


Du, ich bin da ganz bei dir.
Ich finde auch, es sollten klare Ansagen her und wenn man als Land der Meinung ist, dass niemand rüber soll, dies auch mit Bußgeldern zu sanktionieren. Aber so hat das Land es eben nicht deklariert.

Aber es geht hier auch *nicht* um meine oder deine Meinung, sondern um Fakten, damit Klarheit geschaffen wird.

---
Und wenn es um meine Meinung geht:
Wenn mir die letzten Tage, seit der Ankündigung der 10 Tage Quarantäne eins gezeigt haben, dann das es die Leute nicht interessiert. Da wird so lange gefragt, bis man von irgendjemanden ein "ja" nach 25 "nein" bekommt und hat dann seine gewünschte Antwort. Gefühlt war ich Staatsfeind Nummer 1 bei vielen, die es nicht wahrhaben wollten. Anrufe, Diskussionen bis hin zu abwertenden Verhalten war alles dabei. Und die Leute sind dennoch gefahren. Ich habe so viele Anfragen bekommen, von denen ein Teil nur daran interessiert gewesen sind, ein "Go" zu bekommen...
Und jetzt ändert sich die Faktenlage, bin ich auf anderer Seite gefühlt der Feind. Und dabei sammeln wir nur Fakten und klären das ab, was für uns alle unklar ist.

Ich persönlich möchte meine Meinung da größtenteils raus halten, weil egal wie man es sieht, man ins Kreuzfeuer mancher Leute gerät. Daher werden die Sachen nach bestmöglicher Recherche neutral und faktisch (soweit möglich) weitergegeben, mit der Bitte und Empfehlung, nicht rüber zu fahren.


----------



## Fruehling (10. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Bitte genau lesen, bevor du hier wieder mit dem Finger zeigst.



Ich zeige weder hier noch sonstwo mit dem Finger.





Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wir haben in den letzten Tagen täglich mit diversen Behörden auf Niederländischer Seite telefoniert. Es gelten weiterhin die 10 Tage Quarantäne, allerdings ist das wirklich nur ein "solltest" und kein "musst", was wir explizit mehrfach nachgefragt haben. Wenn du nicht in Quarantäne gehst und zurück fährst, kann dir keiner was, weil es nicht gegen das Gesetz ist. Allerdings wird dringenst empfohlen/darum gebeten im nicht über die Grenze zu fahren. Die 24 Stunden gelten eben auf Seite NRW bei der Rückreise.



Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Aussage. Offensichtlich haben wir ja beide genau gelesen.


----------



## eisblock (10. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mittlerweile hat sich das Thema ein wenig geklärt und auch die Behörden und Ämter wissen mittlerweile, was genau Phase ist.
> Grundsätzlich gilt ab jetzt: Man darf theoretisch für 24 rüber zum Angeln, man bittet allerdings inständig darum, davon abzusehen. Die Verantwortung liegt aber in eurer Hand und da appellieren auch die Behörden an den Gesunden Menschenverstanden, sich in dem Falle ordentlich zu verhalten.
> ...


Ich frage mich, wer sich allen Ernstes aufgrund eines völlig (ich bitte um Verzeihung) schwachsinnigen Facebook Beitrages, welcher darüber hinaus faktisch falsch ist, seine eigenen Reiseregeln macht. In der niederländischen Regierungsverordnung steht nichts von 24 Stunden, nichts von NRW oder Niedersachsen oder ähnlichem. Das ist frei erfundener Blödsinn, was bei Facebook aber nicht weiter verwundern sollte. Kann man nicht einfach mal Regeln und Gesetze akzeptieren ohne andere Menschen mit gezielten falschen Informationen zu verunsichern??


----------



## eisblock (10. November 2020)

Im Übrigen noch als Ergänzung: Einige Bootskollegen von mir haben berichtet, dass es seit heute zum Teil Grenzkontrollen durch die Holländer gibt und manche Deutsche wieder umdrehen durften. Vielleicht hätten die mal den Facebook Bericht an der Grenze vorlegen sollen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wer sich allen Ernstes aufgrund eines völlig (ich bitte um Verzeihung) schwachsinnigen Facebook Beitrages, welcher darüber hinaus faktisch falsch ist, seine eigenen Reiseregeln macht. In der niederländischen Regierungsverordnung steht nichts von 24 Stunden, nichts von NRW oder Niedersachsen oder ähnlichem. Das ist frei erfundener Blödsinn, was bei Facebook aber nicht weiter verwundern sollte. Kann man nicht einfach mal Regeln und Gesetze akzeptieren ohne andere Menschen mit gezielten falschen Informationen zu verunsichern??


Nur für dich: Wir (der Kollege Kay Peters, eine Niederländerin und ich) habe die letzten Tage sehr viele Telefonate mit den gesamten Behörden geführt. Die 24 Stunden Regel gilt auf Deutscher Seite, die 10 Tage Quarantäne (sollte aber nicht müsste) gilt auf Niederländischer Seite. Vielleicht aber hast du hast den Beitrag nicht verstanden(vielleicht nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt?)?
Mit Facebook hat das recht wenig zu tun, denn der Beitrag wurde von uns verfasst und auf Facebook, sowie hier und an anderer Stelle geteilt.

Wir geben nur Fakten weiter, die wir mit allen notwendigen *Behörden* geklärt haben.



eisblock schrieb:


> Im Übrigen noch als Ergänzung: Einige Bootskollegen von mir haben berichtet, dass es seit heute zum Teil Grenzkontrollen durch die Holländer gibt und manche Deutsche wieder umdrehen durften. Vielleicht hätten die mal den Facebook Bericht an der Grenze vorlegen sollen.


Wie du oben bereits lesen kannst, hat selbst die Polizei zugegeben, dass einige Deutschen zurück geschickt worden sind und es im Ermessen des jeweiligen Polizisten gewesen ist. Was unter anderem daran lag, dass selbst die Polizisten und meisten Behörden nicht genau wussten (wie wir Angler), wie die Regeln zu verstehen sind. Und auch jetzt könnte es noch passieren, dass man bei Kontrollen darum "gebeten" wird.

Darüber hinaus: Quellen nach dem Motto "Mein Kollege" oder "ein Kumpel ist Niederländer" habe ich in den letzten Tagen sehr viele gehört. Nur sind genau das keine sicheren Infos. Da vertraue ich lieber den Infos der Behörden, die ich selber zusammengetragen habe. Und ob ihr dieser Quelle - in dem Falle Kay und ich - vertraut, liegt selbstverständlich an euch.


----------



## eisblock (10. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Nur für dich: Wir (der Kollege Kay Peters, eine Niederländerin und ich) habe die letzten Tage sehr viele Telefonate mit den gesamten Behörden geführt. Die 24 Stunden Regel gilt auf Deutscher Seite, die 10 Tage Quarantäne (sollte aber nicht müsste) gilt auf Niederländischer Seite. Vielleicht aber hast du hast den Beitrag nicht verstanden(vielleicht nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt?)?
> Mit Facebook hat das recht wenig zu tun, denn der Beitrag wurde von uns verfasst und auf Facebook, sowie hier und an anderer Stelle geteilt.
> 
> Wir geben nur Fakten weiter, die wir mit allen notwendigen *Behörden* geklärt haben.
> ...


Hallo Dennis,
Dann auch nur für dich: glaubst du wirklich, dass deine Recherchen und Quellen die niederländischen Verordnungen außer Kraft setzen? Was in dem Facebook Beitrag steht ist schlichtweg falsch. Warum zitierst du bitte nicht die geltenden Verordnungen, zu denen weiter vorne auch ein Link führt. Anstelle dessen werden alternative Fakten erschaffen und manche Leute nehmen das auch noch für bare Münze. Nochmal: es gibt keine Ausnahmen für 24 Stunden, Rheinländer oder sonst was. Die Ausnahmen sind klar definiert und nachzulesen. Im übrigen gelten diese Ausnahmen auch nur, wenn sie die niederländische Wirtschaft stützen. Also setzt doch keine falschen Behauptungen in die Welt, die vielleicht noch anderen Schaden zufügen, die sich vielleicht in Unkenntnis der geltenden Regelungen danach richten .


----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. November 2020)

Habe Infos, dass in den Grenzgebieten in beiden Richtungen rege gependelt wird.
Niederländer zum Tanken und Deutsche zum Einkaufen.

Teilweise ist eine Straßenseite deutsch und die andere Seite niederländisch.

Ob die Pendler alle illegal handeln?


----------



## Colophonius (11. November 2020)

Hallo,

danke, Dennis, dass du dir die Mühe machst, das zu recherchieren und für die Allgemeinheit verständlich darzustellen! Es ist wieder typisch AB, dass dann sehr eigene, krude Rechtsansichten geäußert werden und mit Recht, das gar keine Anwendung findet, argumentiert wird.
Allerdings muss ich bei dem Punkt, den Eisblock anspricht, auch kurz einhaken: Woher habt ihr die Info mit der Ausnahme für NRW und Niedersachen? Jedenfalls meine kurze eigene Recherche hat keine Ausnahme für bestimmte deutsche Bundesländer auf der niederländischen Website ergeben. Falls du da ne Quelle hast - gerne auch auf niederländisch oder englisch - würde ich mich freuen, am besten natürlich zur Verordnung oder dem Gesetz selbst.

Darüber hinaus ist es so, dass aktuell sowohl die BRD als auch die Niederlande von Reisen abraten. Ob man dann wirklich in NL angeln gehen muss, muss man wohl mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2020)

Gibt es einen Link zum alternativen Fakten Facebook - Beitrag?

Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich , welche Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt werden, um doch irgendwie ganz kurz irgendwann unauffällig und von einer erpicht gesuchten Quelle halbrechtlich abgesichert nach Holland einreisen zu "dürfen" - um seine Trophäenfische vermarkten zu können ...

Schon krasser Egotrip irgendwie ... 

STAY AT HOME ,  "Teamer" !

R.S.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link zum alternativen Fakten Facebook - Beitrag?
> 
> Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich , welche Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt werden, um doch irgendwie ganz kurz irgendwann unauffällig und von einer erpicht gesuchten Quelle halbrechtlich abgesichert nach Holland einreisen zu "dürfen" - um seine Trophäenfische vermarkten zu können ...
> 
> ...



Du argumentierst genauso oberflächlich, wie die Rapfen bei uns im Hafen jagen.

#stayawayfromkeyboard


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> Dann auch nur für dich: glaubst du wirklich, dass deine Recherchen und Quellen die niederländischen Verordnungen außer Kraft setzen? Was in dem Facebook Beitrag steht ist schlichtweg falsch.


Wenn du den Beitrag noch immer nicht richtig verstehen willst, dann bitte ich dich darum, stichhaltige Fakten zu liefern.

Noch ein letztes Mal für dich.


eisblock schrieb:


> Nochmal: es gibt keine Ausnahmen für 24 Stunden, Rheinländer oder sonst was.


Es gibt für uns als Ein- und Rückreisende zwei Regeln, die für uns relevant werden. Einmal die Einreise in die Niederlanden und einmal die Einreise/Rückreise nach Deutschland.

Die eine gilt für die *Einreise in die Niederlanden*. Die besagt, dass man in 10 Tage Quarantäne gehen sollte. Allerdings ist ein "sollte" leider nur eine *Bitte/dringliche Empfehlung* und nicht rechtlich bindend. Wenn du rüber fährst, kannst du rechtlich gesehen nicht in Quarantäne gesteckt werden. Von dieser Bitte ist der kleine Grenzverkehr (Arbeit, Studium....) und Transitverkehr ausgeschlossen.
Zuvor war es uns aber auch den Behörden unklar, ob es nun Pflicht ist, in Qurantäne zu gehen. Weil - und da werden wohl die meisten hier zustimmen - so eine "sollte" einfach nur verwirrend, schwammig und wenig Hilfreich ist. Aber das ist leider nun Mal Fakt.

Die andere Regel gilt bei der Einreise (also der Rückreise) nach Deutschland. Da gilt für NRW, dass wenn man sich weniger als 24 Stunden in den Niederlanden aufgehalten hat, dass man nicht in Quarantäne muss, keinen Test und es auch nicht zu melden braucht. Für Niedersachen waren es 48 Stunden (allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das mittlerweile auf 24 Stunden angepasst worden ist).

Wenn du mir schon derart schwerwiegende Vorwürfe machst, dann bitte mit Fakten unterlegen.



Colophonius schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich bei dem Punkt, den Eisblock anspricht, auch kurz einhaken: Woher habt ihr die Info mit der Ausnahme für NRW und Niedersachen? Jedenfalls meine kurze eigene Recherche hat keine Ausnahme für bestimmte deutsche Bundesländer auf der niederländischen Website ergeben. Falls du da ne Quelle hast - gerne auch auf niederländisch oder englisch - würde ich mich freuen, am besten natürlich zur Verordnung oder dem Gesetz selbst.





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link zum alternativen Fakten Facebook - Beitrag?


Selbstverständlich gibt es Links, bei denen man es nachlesen kann.
Zum Thema zur Selbst-Quarantäne hat die Niederländische Behörde folgende Seite veröffentlicht.








						Travelling to the Netherlands from abroad
					

The Government of the Netherlands has decided to lift the European Union (EU) entry ban for the Netherlands as of 17 September 2022. Given the current epidemiological situation in the Netherlands, the Government feels that for entry to the Netherlands the EU entry ban is no longer proportional...




					www.government.nl
				



Dort wird von "should" gesprochen, was unter anderem für die Verwirrungen gesorgt hat. Gesprochen mit diversen Behörden haben wir erst jetzt Klarheit und einheitliche Antworten bekommen, dass dieses Quarantäne keine Pflicht seitens der Niederländer ist. Ich kann als letztes was für diesen Regeln-wirrwarr. Wir versuchen nur Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen. Und da zählt unsere Meinung eben nicht, sondern nur Fakten.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich , welche Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt werden, um doch irgendwie ganz kurz irgendwann unauffällig und von einer erpicht gesuchten Quelle halbrechtlich abgesichert nach Holland einreisen zu "dürfen" - um seine Trophäenfische vermarkten zu dürfen ...


Es ist doch erstaunlich, was für ein unangenehmer Störenfried du doch bist.
Es würde dir nicht weh tun, einfach Mal deine unbrauchbare Meinung - die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat - für dich zu behalten. Andere diskutieren hier ordentlich und versuchen, Fakten beizutragen und zu klären. 
Und du versuchst nichts anderes, als ständig Leute zu beleidigen. Ganz armer Zug von dir.

P.S. Und falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast. Ich selbst fahre bisher nicht rüber, sondern bin in DE unterwegs. Mir bringen diese Möglichkeiten daher gerade nichts.


----------



## Colophonius (11. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es Links, bei denen man es nachlesen kann.
> Zum Thema zur Selbst-Quarantäne hat die Niederländische Behörde folgende Seite veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

die Seite kenne ich. Dort findet man weder Niedersachen (Lower Saxony) noch NRW (Northrhine Westfalia) irgendwie erwähnt. Daher die Neugier.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2020)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die Seite kenne ich. Dort findet man weder Niedersachen (Lower Saxony) noch NRW (Northrhine Westfalia) irgendwie erwähnt. Daher die Neugier.


Das mit NRW und Niedersachsen sind die andere Seite, richtig. Die hatte ja vorher schon Anwendung und dazu gibt es eigentlich recht viele News zu finden.

Für NRW:





						Corona-Virus in Nordrhein-Westfalen | Land.NRW
					






					www.land.nrw
				



Dort folgendes Bild: https://www.land.nrw/sites/default/...ublic/assets/images/einreisevo_ab_9.11._4.png

Für Niedersachsen:
Verordnung für Niedersachsen im PDF: https://www.niedersachsen.de/download/160245 
Dort § 17 (5) 4 beachten.

An alle andere: Wer mir/uns nicht glaubt, der soll bitte selbst die Behörden anrufen und sich informieren.


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2020)

"Argumente" lese ich hier schon seit ein paar Seiten keine mehr, wohl aber ein Rumgeeiere um Empfehlungen und Bitten!

Die Rechtslage ist seit Tagen klar, so klar wie das Generve mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger. Sind alles erwachsene Menschen hier, oder?
Wer fahren will, soll fahren und kein Gesetz wird ihn davon abhalten. Ob währenddessen oder anschließend ein Büßerhemdchen getragen wird, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Der dringende Appell beider Länder kommt der Richtgeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen gleich: Daran muß man sich nicht halten, kann es aber und sollte es, je nach aktueller Lage, auch tun. Geschieht das nicht und es häufen sich Unfälle, wird in vielen Fällen eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung daraus.


@Colophonius 
Es ist den Holländern offenbar völlig wumpe, aus welchem der beiden überhaupt möglichen Bundesländern der gemeine Deutsche einreist, was ich verstehen kann, denn das Virus weiß nunmal nichts von Ländergrenzen.


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2020)

@Dennis Knoll 
Hier der Link zur aktuellen niedersächsischen Verordnung: https://www.niedersachsen.de/download/160476

Aus den ehemals 48 Stunden sind nun auch dort 24 geworden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> @Dennis Knoll
> Hier der Link zur aktuellen niedersächsischen Verordnung: https://www.niedersachsen.de/download/160476
> 
> Aus den ehemals 48 Stunden sind nun auch dort 24 geworden.


Siehe einen Beitrag über dir, aber danke. Da waren wir wohl fast gleich schnell


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Siehe einen Beitrag über dir, aber danke. Da waren wir wohl fast gleich schnell



Stimmt, wir waren aber nicht gleich gründlich... 

Du hattest die alte Version, in der noch von 48 Stunden die Rede ist, verlinkt. Mittlerweile sind hieraus aber wie in NRW 24 Stunden geworden, deshalb der aktualisierte Link.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2020)

Fanatic und Bieber ,

Gegen so eine "Macht" hilft noch nicht mal geballte Frauenpower 

Gehe mir jetzt die Zöpfe flechten ...

R.S.

"Teamers" , *STAY* *AT* *HOME !*


----------



## Colophonius (11. November 2020)

Hey,

dann solltet ihr vielleicht euren Post etwas anpassen. Aus dem wird nämlich nicht klar, dass ihr die Ausnahme für die Absonderungspflicht in Deutschland für Reiserückkehrer aus den Niederlanden meint. Es liest sich so, als würde in den Niederlanden explizit für Urlauber aus NRW und Niedersachen eine Ausnahmeregelung bestehen.


----------



## eisblock (11. November 2020)

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich jedem gutes Gelingen bei der Diskussion mit den niederländischen Grenzbehörden bei Einriese und ggf. dem Aufenthalt dort. Ich finde es trotzdem merkwürdig bzw. fragwürdig, dass der eine oder andere meint, seine eigenen Interpretationen als fundierte Gesetzeserläuterung zu publizieren, obwohl dies nicht mit den offiziellen Verordnungen korrespondiert. Hier nochmal der offizielle Link als belastbare Quelle. Wer es nicht lesen kann (NL oder GB) kann es einfach mal durch den Google Übersetzer jagen.









						Travelling to the Netherlands from abroad
					

The Government of the Netherlands has decided to lift the European Union (EU) entry ban for the Netherlands as of 17 September 2022. Given the current epidemiological situation in the Netherlands, the Government feels that for entry to the Netherlands the EU entry ban is no longer proportional...




					www.government.nl
				




Ich bin an dieser Stelle aus dieser Diskussion raus.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem merkwürdig bzw. fragwürdig, dass der eine oder andere meint, seine eigenen Interpretationen als fundierte Gesetzeserläuterung zu publizieren, obwohl dies nicht mit den offiziellen Verordnungen korrespondiert.


Meine Güte, wie oft denn noch.
Das ist nicht meine Interpretation und auch nicht die von Kay, sondern eine Zusammenstellung nach Gesprächen mit den Behörden.

Und bevor hier noch weiterhin solche haltlosen Vorwürfe kommen: Rufe bitte selbst an!


----------



## eisblock (11. November 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie oft denn noch.
> Das ist nicht meine Interpretation und auch nicht die von Kay, sondern eine Zusammenstellung nach Gesprächen mit den Behörden.
> 
> Und bevor hier noch weiterhin solche haltlosen Vorwürfe kommen: Rufe bitte selbst an!


Ich meine dich *persönlich* doch gar nicht. Und wen soll ich denn anrufen? Da steht ja nicht mal welche Funktion euer Gesprüchspartner hatte (Pförtner, Putzfrau, Amtsleiter?) In eurem Facebook Beitrag steht wörtlich:

Aus den Informationen von der Provinzregierung Overijssel, des RIVM, der Euregio und der Sportvisserij Nederland ergibt sich folgendes Bild:
● Für Reisende aus Deutschland gilt grundsätzlich eine 10-tägige Quarantänepflicht.
● Ausnahmen: Arbeit, Studium, medizinische Versorgung, Familie, Durchreise
*● Für Einreisende aus den Bundesländern NRW und Niedersachsen gilt weiterhin eine Ausnahme für 24 Stunden.*

Und das z.b. ist definitiv falsch!!! Andere Punkte im Übrigen auch. Ob dir das nun ein Fischereiverband oder sonst wer erzählt hat. Auf dem Facebook Eintrag steht irgendein Quatsch den, wer auch immer, vielleicht am Telefon erfahren hat und den man hier ungeprüft (weil völlig konträr zur bestehenden Verordnung, siehe Link oben) weiter gibt. Das macht die Sache doch nicht richtiger. Was sehe ICH dabei falsch oder was ist da der haltlose Vorwurf? 

Sorry, aber Kritikfähigkeit ist nicht dein Ding, oder?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Ich meine dich *persönlich* doch gar nicht. Und wen soll ich denn anrufen? Da steht ja nicht mal welche Funktion euer Gesprüchspartner hatte (Pförtner, Putzfrau, Amtsleiter?)


Ich glaube nicht das es Notwendig ist, wenn man beim Fremdenverkehrsbüro, dem Auswärtigen Amt oder sonst wo bei der Information anruft, dass ich da noch nach der Funktion des Gesprächspartners fragen muss. Ich bitte dich, das dürfte doch wohl soweit klar sein.



eisblock schrieb:


> Und das z.b. ist definitiv falsch!!! Andere Punkte im Übrigen auch. Ob dir das nun ein Fischereiverband oder sonst wer erzählt hat. Auf dem Facebook Eintrag steht irgendein Quatsch den, wer auch immer, vielleicht am Telefon erfahren hat und den man hier ungeprüft (weil völlig konträr zur bestehenden Verordnung, siehe Link oben) weiter gibt.


Das "wer auch immer" hatten wir bereits geklärt, da ich an dem Text mitgearbeitet habe. Also nichts ungeprüft.
Aber die Kritik der Wortwahl habe ich zu Herzen genommen, es im Start-Beitrag angepasst und auf Facebook um Korrektur gebeten.

Besagte Stelle liest sich jetzt wie folgt:


> ● Für Einreisende in die Niederlanden gilt grundsätzlich eine 10-tägige Quarantänepflicht.
> ● Ausnahmen: Arbeit, Studium, medizinische Versorgung, Familie, Durchreise
> ● Für Einreisende (Rückreisende) nach Deutschland in die Bundesländern NRW und Niedersachsen gilt weiterhin eine Ausnahmeregelung von 24 Stunden.


Auch da bin ich gerne für Kritik offen.


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2020)

Es gibt in NL keine grundsätzliche Quarantänepflicht für Einreisende aus einem EU-Mitgliedsland!


----------



## steel0256 (22. November 2020)

Hallo
wenn man alleine nach Holland zum Angeln fährt und mit keinem Mensch Kontakt hat,finde ich das alles okay ist.
 Gruß Norbert


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2020)

Hallo,

es geht aber nicht um persönliche Meinungen, sondern um Vorschriften und Sachverhalte.

Wenn die Ruhrnachrichten keine Fake-News verbreiten, scheint Dennis da schon ziemlich richtig zu liegen.

strenge-regeln-fuer-einreisende


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. November 2020)

Sind Tagesausflüge in die Niederlande aktuell möglich?​

Nein, da nach Ankunft in den Niederlanden die zehntägige Quarantäne gilt. Diese gilt auch, wenn man nur zum Einkaufen einreist oder theoretisch sogar beim Tanken. Berufspendler und Personen, die aus triftigen Gründen in die Niederlande einreisen, sind von der Quarantäne ausgenommen. 








						RN+ Corona in den Niederlanden: Bundesregierung stuft Nachbarland als Hochinzidenzgebiet ein
					

Anfang Juli sind die Infektionszahlen in den Niederlanden explodiert. Deutschland stufte das Land als Hochrisikogebiet ein. Das wird nun aufgehoben. Die Regeln im Überblick.




					r.srvtrck.com
				





Eigentlich eindeutig. Trotzdem findet ein reger Grenzverkehr statt.


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2020)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Trotzdem findet ein reger Grenzverkehr statt.


Es gibt  halt Leute, die sich an Regeln halten, aber auch welche die sich nur an Regeln halten, die sie selber für sinnvoll halten und auch welche, denen Regeln egal sind, solange sie keine Sanktionen zu fürchten haben.

Da sind Angler nicht anders als der Rest der  Menschheit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt  halt Leute, die sich an Regeln halten, aber auch welche die sich nur an Regeln halten, die sie selber für sinnvoll halten und auch welche, denen Regeln egal sind, solange sie keine Sanktionen zu fürchten haben.
> 
> Da sind Angler nicht anders als der Rest der  Menschheit.



Und wenn es dann Sanktionen bei Anglern gibt, schreien sie ScheiZZvorstand, ScheiZZverband, ScheiZZstaat ....


----------



## Fruehling (22. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> ...Eigentlich eindeutig. Trotzdem findet ein reger Grenzverkehr statt.



Verständlich, weil die Bestimmung (immer noch) nicht eindeutig ist!

_"...you should spend 10 days in self-quarantine..."_ stellt nunmal keine Verpflichtung dar, so gerne, wie das hier auch immer wieder behauptet wird.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. November 2020)

Wo ist denn nur das Problem einfach mal zu verzichten und daheim zu bleiben? Hätte, Könnte, Wollte, Dürfte...  Oh der Sprit ist ja günstiger hier, und Kaffee kann ich an der Tanke auch günstiger kaufen, hab zwar beim Angeln keine Kontakte aber auf dem Weg hin und zurück... Ach zählt ja nicht Kraftstoff und Kaffee sind ja wieder ein anderer Schuh... BLEIBT EINFACH ZUHAUSE...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. November 2020)

Bitte lasst euch nicht verunsichern, tanken lohnt sich nicht in den Niederlanden, alles viel teurer als hier.


----------



## Jürgen57 (23. November 2020)

Manche Menschen sind auf so einem Egotrip,und wollen die Verbote
einfach nicht Begreifen.Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn die
Sanktionen immer drastischer werden.Mir ist meine Gesundheit wichtiger
als Angeln.


----------



## Fruehling (23. November 2020)

Über wen schreibt Ihr hier eigentlich, @Jan_Cux und @Jürgen57?


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. November 2020)

Allgemeine Äußerung meiner Meinung.


----------



## Fruehling (23. November 2020)

Natürlich.


----------



## magi (11. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht nochmal ein bisschen Futter für alle:






						Corona und Angeln in Holland - News - Fishinginholland
					

Die Situation rund um das Coronavirus kann sich jederzeit ändern. Bei einem eventuellen erneuten Ausbruch können die Niederlande strenge Maßnahmen treffen, wie etwa die Abriegelung von Regionen oder sogar die Schließung der Landesgrenzen.




					www.fishinginholland.nl
				




Muss halt jeder selbst wissen, ob er gerne ein ungebetener Gast ist.


----------



## Fruehling (11. Dezember 2020)

Ohne moralinsaures Gejangel scheint das hier echt nicht zu funktionieren...


----------



## anschmu (19. Dezember 2020)

Mensch Leute , wir haben einen tödlichen Virus auf der ganzen Welt und hier wird tatsächlich überlegt  legal oder illegal nach NL zum angeln zu fahren !
Habt Ihr eigentlich keine anderen Sorgen oder Hobbies ?
Bleibt zuhause und schütz euch und eure Familien !
Trotzdem wünsche ich allen hier schöne Weihnachten , einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 
und bleibt Gesund !!!


----------



## MAAKMASTER (24. Dezember 2020)

Hallo " rheinfischer 70,
Tagespendler in die Niederlande müssen bei der Rückfahrt nach Deutschland keinen negativen Coronatest vorweisen oder in Quarantäne. Das geht aus der seit dem 7. Oktober 2020 gültigen Einreiseverordnung des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen hervor. Demnach sind Personen, die sich weniger als 24 Stunden in einem Risikogebiet aufhalten von der Meldepflicht wegen möglicher Corona-Infektionen ausgenommen.
Auch in den Niederlanden !
Wer sich nicht länger wie 24 Stunden in den Niederlanden aufhält, hat nichts zu befürchten.
Angeln ist jederzeit möglich, allerdings darf ich mich nur mit " 2 " anderen Personen treffen, alle Schutzmaßnahmen vorausgesetzt.
Wer Angeln möchte, sollte sich nicht verrückt machen lassen, und seinem Hobby in gebührener Vorsicht nachgehen.
Alles meine Meinung.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. Dezember 2020)

Heute noch in Holland gewesen und sogar kontrolliert worden. Angelpapiere waren ok und auch sonst keine Probleme.


----------



## marko566 (21. Januar 2021)

Ist es explizit verboten oder nur nicht gerne gesehen, wenn ich mich alleine an einen See in NL Stelle und meine Köder bade?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Januar 2021)

Soeben hat es neue Regelungen gegeben. Neben einer Ausgangssperre, wird auch die Quarantäne für Einreisende ab dem 23.01.2021 Pflicht werden.



> Reisende aus Deutschland sollen sich nach Einreise dringend in den Niederlanden für 10 Tage in Hausquarantäne (auch Ferienunterkünfte) begeben. *Ab 23. Januar 2021 soll diese Quarantäne verpflichtend werden* und eine frühere Beendigung nach einem negativen COVID-19-Test nach fünf Tagen möglich werden.


Quelle: https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/...niederlande-node/niederlandesicherheit/211084

Diese Infos muss ich natürlich noch prüfen. Es sieht aber nicht gut aus.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Januar 2021)

Bin gespannt, ob sich ab heute etwas ändert.
Ich weiß, dass immer noch ein reger kleiner Grenzverkehr stattfindet und etliche Angler aus der Grenzregion noch in niederländischen Gewässern fischen.

Ebenso habe ich gestern von einer Bekannten gehört, dass die immer noch am Wochenende für zwei Tage zur Nordsee fahren und auch vor Ort eine Unterkunft gebucht haben. 

Ich verstehe das ganze nicht mehr. Ist das verboten oder nur nicht erwünscht?
Wird das kontrolliert oder interessiert es niemanden? Ich hätte nicht die Ruhe dazu.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Januar 2021)

Steht alles weiter oben.


----------



## Zander70 (24. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob sich ab heute etwas ändert.
> Ich weiß, dass immer noch ein reger kleiner Grenzverkehr stattfindet und etliche Angler aus der Grenzregion noch in niederländischen Gewässern fischen.
> 
> Ebenso habe ich gestern von einer Bekannten gehört, dass die immer noch am Wochenende für zwei Tage zur Nordsee fahren und auch vor Ort eine Unterkunft gebucht haben.
> ...


So, so wie ich es verstanden habe, ist es kein Problem wenn man aus NRW irgendwo im nirgendwo in den NL seine Köder badet. Vorausgesetzt, man reist mit dem Auto und nicht per Bahn, Boot oder Flugzeug ein, dann gilt nämlich die Quarantänepflicht. Bei Einreisenden aus NRW max. 24 Std. und nicht länger, aus anderen Bundesländern sogar 48 Std. erst dann greift die Quarantänepflicht. So zumindest die Aussage einer Dame von der Geemende Limburg.


----------



## Zander70 (24. Januar 2021)

Wer jetzt was draus macht ist seine Sache


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Januar 2021)

Bleibt doch bitte beim Thema.... Gesetze, Vorschriften, Regeln ok , aber persöhnliche Ansichten zu der Pandemie.... Kann man sich sparen...
Durch feudeln bitte....


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Januar 2021)

Gesunder Menschenverstand geht auch noch klar.... Kleiner Grenzverkehr ... Klar. Ich habe Verwandte in Aachen, Kerkrade ist auf der anderen Straßenseite.... also wird sich die Pizza / Frikandel wie gewohnt auch dort gekauft. Aber das macht einen Unterschied zur Anreise aus einem anderen Bundesland nur weil man Angeln möchte...


----------



## Fruehling (25. Januar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> ...Aber das macht einen Unterschied zur Anreise aus einem anderen Bundesland nur weil man Angeln möchte...



Ökonomisch und ökologisch bestimmt, viral eher nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze nicht mehr. Ist das verboten oder nur nicht erwünscht?
> Wird das kontrolliert oder interessiert es niemanden? Ich hätte nicht die Ruhe dazu.


Mit deiner Verwirrung bist du nicht alleine.
Letzte Woche stand noch drin, dass die Quarantäne ab dem 23.01.2021 Pflicht werden soll. Und seit dem 23.01.2021 steht aber wieder der alte schwammige Text, der keine "Pflicht" darstellt.


> Die Niederlande haben Deutschland zum Risikogebiet erklärt. Reisende aus Deutschland sollen sich nach Einreise dringend in den Niederlanden für 10 Tage in Hausquarantäne (auch Ferienunterkünfte) begeben.


Quelle: https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/...niederlande-node/niederlandesicherheit/211084

Schon zuvor waren sich viele einig, dass eine Pflicht in dieser Form nicht so schnell durchsetzbar zu sein scheint. Das dazugehörige Bußgeld oder Informationen bezüglich der Durchsetzung fehlen. Hingegen gab es bei der Ausgangssperre direkt Fakten inklusive der Nennung des Bußgeldes.

Stand jetzt ist es kein wunder, dass wir nach wie vor alle verwirrt sind.


----------



## Fruehling (25. Januar 2021)

Man kann also durchaus mutmaßen, daß sich die Quarantäneverpflichtung doch nicht so einfach durchs niederländische Parlament winken ließ.
Bedeutet, man darf es aktuell immer noch den Galionsfiguren der Szene gleich tun, die ja nach wie vor "selbstverständlich" an den Poldern entlanglaufen...


----------



## trawar (25. Januar 2021)

Holland ich kommeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Edit:

Das war natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint.









						Travelling to the Netherlands from abroad
					

The Government of the Netherlands has decided to lift the European Union (EU) entry ban for the Netherlands as of 17 September 2022. Given the current epidemiological situation in the Netherlands, the Government feels that for entry to the Netherlands the EU entry ban is no longer proportional...




					www.government.nl
				




Da steht unmissverständlich drin das man in Quarantäne muss!

"You must self-quarantine for 10 days upon arriving in the Netherlands. You can get tested again on day 5 after your arrival. If the result is negative you can end your self-quarantine."


----------



## Fruehling (25. Januar 2021)

Klare Ansage und schon deshalb gut, danke!


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (15. April 2021)

Wenn man den Gerüchten glauben schenken darf wird die nächtliche Ausgangssperre in NL am 28.04 aufgehoben und die Außengastronomie wird auch wieder öffnen 
Am 20.04 setzt sich das Kabinett in NL zusammen und beschließt das weitere Vorgehen
Wir haben eh Schonzeit, daher alles sekundär


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wenn man den Gerüchten glauben schenken darf wird die nächtliche Ausgangssperre in NL am 28.04 aufgehoben und die Außengastronomie wird auch wieder öffnen
> Am 20.04 setzt sich das Kabinett in NL zusammen und beschließt das weitere Vorgehen
> Wir haben eh Schonzeit, daher alles sekundär


Und feiern vielleicht noch ein bisschen Geburtstag,(der musste jetzt sein)


----------



## Zanderangler1 (18. April 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und feiern vielleicht noch ein bisschen Geburtstag,(der musste jetzt sein)


Mag sein das die Niederlande die abendliche Ausgangssperre aufheben, allerdings stuft die BRD die Niederlande aktuell als Hochinzidenz Land ein. Und das wird nun erstmal so bleiben, da bin ich mir sicher.  Mit der 24 Stunden Regel hat es sich damit nun auch.
Will heißen, wenn Du zb Morgens in die Niederlande rein fährst und Angeln willst, paar Stunden später zurück fährst in die BRD..musst du ein negatives Testergebnis vorlegen können wenn die Dich an der Grenze kontrollieren.

Mir soll mal einer erklären wie ich das machen soll, wenn ich zb demnächst für 3-4 Std zum Angeln rüber fahren will und dann dafür JEDES MAL erneut mich testen lassen soll!
Dann erspare ich mir Das, denn der Aufwand dafür steht in keinem Verhältnis zueinander. Ich würde nämlich da ich es sehr nah zur Maas habe (15 Kilometer) öfter los gehen wollen bevorzugt Abends...und ich werde mich garantiert nicht testen lassen wenn ich lediglich über ne Wiese gelatscht bin wo nur Kühe sind.
Das nächste Problem wird sein, das wir in D im Mai garantiert Ausgangssperren haben werden, so das ich zb um 20Uhr los fahren würde, dann aber erst um 5 Uhr zurück nach D einreisen dürfte, und das wiederum erneut nur mit negantivem Test in der Hosentasche.
Es wird immer verrückter und die nehmen uns komplett unsere Freiheiten.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. April 2021)

UPDATE 50 4.3.2022: RKI: Niederlande kein Risikogebiet mehr, dennoch Nachweis bei Einreise erforderlich
					

UPDATE 50 4.3.2022: RKI: Niederlande kein Risikogebiet mehr, dennoch Nachweis bei Einreise erforderlich




					www.stegfunk.de


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (18. April 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Will heißen, wenn Du zb Morgens in die Niederlande rein fährst und Angeln willst, paar Stunden später zurück fährst in die BRD..musst du ein negatives Testergebnis vorlegen können wenn die Dich an der Grenze kontrollieren.


Das ist so nicht Richtig
Dein negatives Testergebnis kannst du nachreichen, du muss es nicht beim der Grenzüberschreitung vorlegen
Nach dem Grenzübertritt bist du aber verpfklichtet auf direkten Weg zu einer Teststation in D zu fahren und einen Test machen zu lassen


----------



## Zanderangler1 (18. April 2021)

Genau, und Das vergess mal ganz schnell! Ich fahre oft jeden Abend zum Angeln rüber. Solch eine Tortur werde ich nicht mit machen.


----------



## fishcatcher (19. April 2021)

*Hallo,*​hier mal ein Auszug aus den Regeln für NRW. Es ist zu unterscheiden: Testpflicht und Quarantänepflicht. Laut der 24 Stundenregel muss man zwar nicht in Quarantäne aber man muss sich testen lassen. Und man kann auch keinen Test nachreichen, weil die Niederlande als Hochinzidenzgebiet ausgewiesen ist und nicht mehr als Risikogebiet, somit ist ein Test schon bei der Einreise fällig.​Wie das nun in der Praxis gehandhabt wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das bis zum Ende der Schonzeit ein wenig entspannt, sonst muss ich meinen Bundesfischereischein der seit 2013 abgelaufen ist verlängern lassen und in Deutschland angeln.​Gruß fishcatcher​Welche Regeln gelten in Nordrhein-Westfalen für Einreisen aus anderen Risikogebieten?​Für Einreisende nach Nordrhein-Westfalen aus allen übrigen vom Robert Koch-Institut aufgelisteten Risiko- und Hochinzidenzgebieten (ausgenommen die Virusvarianten-Gebiete) gibt es eine Quarantänepflicht nur dann, wenn sie entgegen der Verpflichtung nach Bundesrecht keine Einreisetestung haben vornehmen lassen. Die Einreisetestung ist durch eine Schnell- oder PCR-Testung binnen maximal 48 Stunden vor der Einreise oder unmittelbar nach der Einreise zu erfüllen. Reisende aus einem Hochinzidenzgebiet haben nach der Einreiseverordnung des Bundes bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Einreise ein negatives Testergebnis vorzuweisen. Eine mangels Einreisetestung zunächst einzuhaltende Quarantäne kann jederzeit durch einen negativen Test beendet werden.

Ausgenommen von dieser Quarantänepflicht werden unter anderem
1) Durchreisende,
2) Binnenschiffer,
3) der kleine Grenzverkehr bei Aufenthalten von unter 24 Stunden,
4) Verwandtenbesuche, Warentransporte und Diplomaten/Abgeordnete bei Aufenthalten von unter 72 Stunden,
5) tägliche oder wöchentliche Grenzpendler und Grenzgänger.

Außerdem wird in der Quarantäneverordnung des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen bestimmt, dass diejenigen, die die Testpflicht nicht durch einen Schnelltest, sondern durch einen PCR-Test erfüllen, bis zum Erhalt des Ergebnisses in Quarantäne gehen müssen.

Zu beachten ist, dass auch der Bund Bestimmungen zur Einreise aus Risikogebieten erlassen hat. Danach sind Einreisende aus Risikogebieten insbesondere verpflichtet, sich vor der Einreise digital unter www.einreiseanmeldung.de anzumelden. Ausnahmen von der Anmeldepflicht gelten beispielsweise für den ‚kleinen Grenzverkehr‘ – also bei einem Aufenthalt unter 24 Stunden.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. April 2021)

Alles Blödsinn!  Nix brauchst du für einen Tagesausflug. Da Holland  zwar Hochrisikogebiet ist  wie die BRD auch doch nicht mit den neuen Virusvariante!
Das ist eine Verbindliche Auskunft  des Landesgesundheitsamt Düsseldorf.
021191191001.dort zum nachfragen.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (3. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Alles Blödsinn!  Nix brauchst du für einen Tagesausflug. Da Holland  zwar Hochrisikogebiet ist  wie die BRD auch doch nicht mit den neuen Virusvariante!
> Das ist eine Verbindliche Auskunft  des Landesgesundheitsamt Düsseldorf.
> 021191191001.dort zum nachfragen.


Ich denke das die da leider auf dem Holzweg sind und ihre eigenen Einreisebestimmungen wer aus NL kommt nicht kennen.
Die 24 Stunden Regel, also Tagesausflug, trifft nicht mehr zu.
Man MUSS nun bereits ein negatives Testergebnis welches nicht älter als 48 Stunden sein darf, mit sich führen!
Mit den 24 Stunden gilt nur für folgendes...
Zusätzlich zur Testpflicht besteht zudem eine Anmeldepflicht für Einreisende aus den Niederlanden. Die Anmeldung muss vor Ankunft auf www.einreiseanmeldung.de erfolgen. Von der Anmeldepflicht sind Durchreisende und Aufenthalte unter 24 Stunden ausgenommen.

Lediglich die Anmeldepflicht ist davon ausgenommen, NICHT aber das man ein negatives Testergebnis bei sich haben muss wenn man aus NL zurück nach NRW kommt! So wie ich gelesen habe, kontrollieren die das Stichprobenmässig an der Grenze nun auch.





						Testpflicht für Einreisende aus den Niederlanden – Nordrhein-Westfalen setzt Entscheidung des Bundes um | Land.NRW
					

Die Bundesregierung hat die Niederlande heute, 4. April 2021, mit Wirkung zum 6. April 2021 als Hochinzidenzgebiet eingestuft. Damit gilt ab Dienstag bei Einreise aus dem Nachbarland grundsätzlich die Pflicht zum Mitführen eines aktuellen Testnachweises. Der Test darf höchstens 48 Stunden vor...




					www.land.nrw


----------



## Zanderangler1 (3. Mai 2021)

Wer keinen Test mit sich führt, macht sich also nicht unmittelbar strafbar. Stattdessen können lediglich dann *Bußgelder* fällig werden, wenn jemand nach der *Einreise* aus den *Niederlanden* gegen die Quarantäne-Regeln verstößt. Ein solcher Verstoß wird wie eine Ordnungswidrigkeit behandelt und mit einer Geldbuße von maximal 25.000 Euro geahndet. Üblich sind jedoch Strafen in einem Rahmen von 200 und 1400 Euro. Die Höhe der Strafe ist dann unter anderem davon abhängig, ob jemand nachweislich mit *Corona* infiziert war oder nicht.


Also VORSICHT wer hier meint, er könne ohne Testergebnis mal einfach über die Grenze nach Holland fahren. Das kann teuer werden!


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Mai 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Wer keinen Test mit sich führt, macht sich also nicht unmittelbar strafbar. Stattdessen können lediglich dann *Bußgelder* fällig werden, wenn jemand nach der *Einreise* aus den *Niederlanden* gegen die Quarantäne-Regeln verstößt. Ein solcher Verstoß wird wie eine Ordnungswidrigkeit behandelt und mit einer Geldbuße von maximal 25.000 Euro geahndet. Üblich sind jedoch Strafen in einem Rahmen von 200 und 1400 Euro. Die Höhe der Strafe ist dann unter anderem davon abhängig, ob jemand nachweislich mit *Corona* infiziert war oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Also VORSICHT wer hier meint, er könne ohne Testergebnis mal einfach über die Grenze nach Holland fahren. Das kann teuer werden!


Hättest  du die Telefonnummer  benutzt  und im Gesundheitsministerium  angerufen so wäre dein Post überflüssig  gewesen  
Denn nicht ich bin auf dem  Holzweg sondern  wenn dann das Ministerium  in Düsseldorf  .


----------



## Zanderangler1 (3. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Hättest  du die Telefonnummer  benutzt  und im Gesundheitsministerium  angerufen so wäre dein Post überflüssig  gewesen
> Denn nicht ich bin auf dem  Holzweg sondern  wenn dann das Ministerium  in Düsseldorf  .


Ich würde mich auf die NICHT verlassen was die sagen! Auf der Seite von NRW steht es ja klar geschrieben und wie immer gilt, mündliche Aussagen von irgendeiner Person gelten nicht. Wenn dann müssten sie dir das schriftlich bestätigen!


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Mai 2021)

Worauf wenn nicht auf  eine Aussage  die den Erlass  verfasst  haben. 
Das  mit dem Hochrisikogebiet stimmt nur bedingt, denn die anderen Bestimmungen gelten nur bei den Mutantenvarianten. Z.B. Frankreich, Belgien


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Mai 2021)

Man sollte da doch jedem seine eigene Meinung lassen
Es bringt auch nichts jemandem etwas mitteilen zu wollen der auf seiner Meinung besteht
Zumal auch überall dazu unterschiedliche Infos zu lesen sind, selbst von offiziellen Stellen 
Ich habe lange aufggegeben Menschen über die Regeln zu informieren, da kommt nur, ja, aber Der, Die oder heute auch Das, hat aber gesagt, bla, bla
Es ist schön hier in NL, schön ruhig  , was zum Teil aber auch an der Schonzeit liegt


----------



## fishcatcher (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
hier nochmal schwarz auf weiß Vom Land NRW:
Auszug:
Land NRW

*"Welche Regelungen gelten für das Nachbarland Niederlande seit der Einstufung als Hochinzidenzgebiet?*​Die Bundesregierung hat die Niederlande mit Wirkung zum 6. April 2021 als Hochinzidenzgebiet eingestuft. Damit gilt bei Einreise aus dem Nachbarland grundsätzlich die Pflicht zum Mitführen eines aktuellen Testnachweises. *Der Test darf höchstens 48 Stunden vor der Einreise vorgenommen worden sein.* Die Einhaltung der Testpflicht wird durch Stichprobenkontrollen der Bundes- und Landes-Polizei überprüft.
*Als Tests werden sowohl PCR-Tests als auch PoC-Schnelltests eines befugten medizinischen Dienstleisters sowie Selbsttests unter Aufsicht fachkundigen Personals akzeptiert.* Der Testnachweis kann auf Papier oder in digitaler Form – zum Beispiel durch Vorzeigen eines Dokuments auf dem Mobiltelefon – erbracht werden. Der Testnachweis ist grundsätzlich bereits bei Einreise mitzuführen.

*Wer ist von der Testpflicht betroffen?*​Die Testpflicht gilt für alle Personen, die nach einem Aufenthalt in den Niederlanden nach Deutschland einreisen oder zurückkehren. Die Verpflichtung gilt grundsätzlich unabhängig von Nationalität und Wohnort, der Dauer des Aufenthalts in den Niederlanden oder dem Grund der Reise.
Ausgenommen von der Testpflicht sind kraft Bundesrechts Durchreisende sowie Transporteure, die weniger als 72 Stunden in Deutschland bleiben. Als Transporteure gelten Personen, die beruflich bedingt grenzüberschreitendend Personen, Waren oder Güter transportieren. Weitere Ausnahmen können beim zuständigen Gesundheitsamt beantragt werden.

*Welche Regeln gelten für Grenzpendler/Grenzgänger zwischen den Niederlanden und Nordrhein-Westfalen?*​Für Pendler, die die Grenze wegen ihres Berufs, ihres Studiums oder ihrer Ausbildung regelmäßig überqueren müssen, ist ein negativer Test 72 Stunden gültig, so dass sie sich bis zu zwei Mal in einer Arbeitswoche testen lassen müssen.
Wer regelmäßig mehrmals pro Woche enge Familienangehörige (Verwandte 1. Grades, Ehegatte, Lebenspartner, Lebensgefährte, Kinder aufgrund geteilten Sorgerechts oder Umgangsrechts) auf der anderen Seite der Grenze besucht, muss sich ebenfalls regelmäßig testen lassen. Analog zur Regelung für die Grenzpendler gilt in diesen Fällen ein negativer Test 72 Stunden, so dass in sechs Tagen zwei Tests notwendig sind.

*Welche Ausnahmen gibt es für die Anmeldepflicht bei der Einreise aus den Niederlanden?*​Zusätzlich zur Testpflicht besteht zudem eine Anmeldepflicht für Einreisende aus den Niederlanden. Die Anmeldung muss vor Ankunft auf www.einreiseanmeldung.de erfolgen. *Von der Anmeldepflicht sind Durchreisende und Aufenthalte unter 24 Stunden ausgenommen."*


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Mai 2021)

Niederlande: Darf ich aktuell wegen Corona in Holland angeln?​Man kann das auch abkürzen, ja, ich darf z.Z. angeln, allerdings unter Auflagen  
Wobei die Regierung in NL deutsche Bundesbürger *darum bittet *nicht einzureisen wenn es denn nicht unbedingt sein muss
Wenn jemand Hunger leidet und glaubt unbedingt Fisch essen zu müssen sollte er sich z.Z. seinen Fisch in Deutschland fangen


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Mai 2021)

Nun diese Bitte war eher für die Ausflüge zum Shopen und sich das  Essen  an den Tisch servieren  zulassen  gedacht. 
Und nicht wer außerhalb  am Kanal sitzen möchte. Hochrisikogebiet  sind auch wir nur unterscheiden  die Behörden  nach Mutationen  um Beschränkungen  aus zusprechen. Und noch betrifft  es unsere Nachbarn nicht.
Doch sollte jemand der Bildzeitung oder Irgendwelchen Texten aus dem Internet 
Glauben schenken  soll er es tun.
Wie waren die Tage selbst  noch drüben.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wie waren die Tage selbst  noch drüben.



Als Gast würde ich einer Bitte immer nachkommen
Aber es muss jeder selber wissen und auch selber verantworten, ich möchte auch niemanden anklagen
Ich unterscheide da ein wenig zwischen Fahrtenm, die der Freizeit, Beruf und Pflege oder Schutz von Eigentum betreffen
Wenn die Zahlen hier in NL im Grenzgebiet weiter steigen unterscheidet man bei den Grenzgängern nicht nach denen, die einsam am Kanal sitzen oder in Venlo oder Roermond shoppen waren
Dann waren es *"die Deutschen" *die mit ihren unnötigen Fahrten über die Grenze dazu beitragen das die Zahlen steigen, auch wenn die Inzidenzwerte in Deutschland viel geringer sind als hier in NL
Schöne Grüße aus NL


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Mai 2021)

Jetzt machen wir es noch ein bisschen schwieriger. 
Was ist denn mit Belgien?


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Mai 2021)

Nicht jeder fährt die Grenzübergänge  an den Touristen Städten Venlo Enschede oder die von dir genannten. Im Emsland ist der kleine  Grenzverkehr  in beide Richtungen  wie eh und je


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Mai 2021)

Habe bei uns von Stichprobengrenzkontrollen mitbekommen, wobei 250€/Person fällig waren, als kein Coronatest vorgelegen hat.
Obwohl sowohl niederländische als auch deutsche Behörden eindringlich vom Nachbarbesuch abraten, findet ein reger Grenzverkehr statt. Entweder lesen die Leute keine Nachrichten oder denen geht das dermaßen am Ar... vorbei.

Ist eigentlich traurig, dass wir ab 22 Uhr wegen ignoranter Vollpfosten eingesperrt werden.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Mai 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habe bei uns von Stichprobengrenzkontrollen mitbekommen, wobei 250€/Person fällig waren, als kein Coronatest vorgelegen hat.


Mitbekommen weil du es bei den Stichprobengrenzkontrollen gesehen hast? 
Oder hat man dir es erzählt?
Ich weiß mit Sicherheit und aus eigener Erfahrung das keine Strafe bezahlt werden muss wenn man ohne Test nach D einreist, zumindest bei der Einreise von NL nach NRW 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch gegen jegliche unnötigen Fahrten über die Grenze, aber ich mag es auch nicht wenn falsche Infos verbreitet werden
Ich kann jederzeit ohne negativen Test von NL nach NRW einreisen und muss keine Strafe zahlen
 Allerdings muss ich diesen Test dann unverzüglich nachreichen
Also auf direkten Weg ein Testcentrum anfahren und den Test durchführen lassen
Das wäre auch auf der Seite des Kreis Kleve nachzulesen, da steht u.a. 
Grundsätzlich ist eine Einreise aus den Niederlanden nach Deutschland nur mit einem negativen Corona-Testergebnis erlaubt.............................
*Können Grenzpendler oder Grenzgänger bei der Einreise nach Deutschland keinen negativen Corona-Test vorlegen, müssen sie dies unverzüglich nach der Einreise nachholen*
Ich bin hier aus dem Thema jetzt aber raus,bringt eh nichts und es werden immer unterschiedliche Sichtweisen dazu geben
Schöne Grüße aus NL


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Mai 2021)

Tja, dass wird wohl zur Never Ending Story kommen und zuletzt wird es heißen, Einreise in die BRD nur noch mit Impfung und Impfpass. Darauf läuft seit Beginn eh alles hinaus,  bei dieser Plandemie.
Ich sehe da echt düstere Zeiten auf uns zukommen. Das Zeugs dürfen sich alle Diejenigen, die großes Vertrauen in diesen Leuten die alles angezettelt haben, gerne spritzen lassen. Ich werde es unter KEINEN Umständen tun, dafür war von Beginn an alles viel zu offensichtlich was die vor haben. Dann war es dann wahrscheinlich erstmal mit Angeln in Holland, zum ersten Mal nach etlichen Jahrzehnten.

Alle die glauben, dass es es sich wieder "normalisieren" wird, NEIN wird es nicht mehr von allein. Auch in Holland nicht.

Bin auch raus aus dem Thema, hoffe das es noch zur Wende kommen wird, ich hoffe immer positiv.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Mai 2021)

Niederlande: Lockerungen verleiten Deutsche zu kritischen Reisen
					

Niederlande: Lockerungen verleiten Deutsche zu kritischen Reisen




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> dafür war von Beginn an alles viel zu offensichtlich was die vor haben. Dann war es dann wahrscheinlich erstmal mit Angeln in Holland, zum ersten Mal nach etlichen Jahrzehnten.


War bestimmt Peta


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Mai 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Das Zeugs dürfen sich alle Diejenigen, die großes Vertrauen in diesen Leuten die alles angezettelt haben, gerne spritzen lassen. Ich werde es unter KEINEN Umständen tun, dafür war von Beginn an alles viel zu offensichtlich was die vor haben.



So so - erzähl doch mal.... .
Bill Gates oder die Reptiloiden...?
Und machen die mit der bösen Impfung Zombies aus uns..?

Echt traurig....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (4. Mai 2021)

Versucht doch mal  bei den Thema zu bleiben.


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Mai 2021)

Danke Zanderjäger1969 , möchte euch alle bitten hier nicht eure Weltansichten auszubreiten, gehört hier nicht hin, bitte nur Fakten zum Topic !


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Mai 2021)

Die Einreise als Holländer  nach  Deutschland  ist halt anders  wie die Ausreise.beziehungweise Rückfahrt  als Bundesbürger. Wenn das Thema  Reisen ob nötig  oder nicht sind sollte es jeder für sich entscheiden. Da braucht  es keine Fahrt  über die Grenze es reicht  schon  der Nachbarort. Ich würde jedem der in Holland ans Wasser möchte  den Tipp geben in Düsseldorf  nach den nun Aktuellem geltend en Vorschriften  nach zufragen.Die Telefonnummer  habe ich schon einmal geschrieben.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (4. Mai 2021)

Nur mal eben zur Info, ich bin eben von NL nach D gefahren und auch wieder zurück nach Nl, keine Kontrolle hier bei mir an der Grenze
Die hat wohl das miese Wetter abgehalten  
Und es war keine Vergnügungsfahrt, ich war beim Arzt


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Mai 2021)

fishcatcher schrieb:


> Der Test darf höchstens 48 Stunden vor der Einreise vorgenommen worden


Das steht etwas höher  geschrieben nur wer schon mal  einen Schnelltest  im Testzentrum gemacht  hat weiß dieser ist nur 24 Stunden  gültig.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Mai 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Nur mal eben zur Info, ich bin eben von NL nach D gefahren und auch wieder zurück nach Nl, keine Kontrolle hier bei mir an der Grenze
> Die hat wohl das miese Wetter abgehalten
> Und es war keine Vergnügungsfahrt, ich war beim Arzt


Haubt Sache es war nichts schlimmes und du bist  gesund .


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Mai 2021)

edit by Mod: Keine Beleidigungen bitte


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Mai 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> War bestimmt Peta


Hast du ein Problem mit Denen? Ich nicht!


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Problem mit Denen? Ich nicht!


Ja, aber die haben ein Problem mit Dir.

Edit by Mod. Bitte link zum Bild setzen.
Danke.


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Problem mit Denen? Ich nicht!


Jo.
Ganz plump gesagt: Ich find die ziemlich kacke.


----------



## Wurmbaader (4. Mai 2021)

Zanderangler1 
Ich lese hier ja meist nur mit und schreibe nur wenig.
Aber wer mit denen als Naturnutzer , Angler, Jäger oder auch "nur" Naturliebhaber  kein Problem hat, wohnt hoffentlich in Berlin Mitte und hat noch nie einen Baum gesehen, sonst ist das Maß an Blindheit nicht zu entschulden (pers. Meinung keine Beleidigung)

Wurmbaader


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Mai 2021)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> Zanderangler1
> Ich lese hier ja meist nur mit und schreibe nur wenig.
> Aber wer mit denen als Naturnutzer , Angler, Jäger oder auch "nur" Naturliebhaber  kein Problem hat, wohnt hoffentlich in Berlin Mitte und hat noch nie einen Baum gesehen, sonst ist das Maß an Blindheit nicht zu entschulden (pers. Meinung keine Beleidigung)
> 
> Wurmbaader


Ich weiß wer und was Peta ist, aber ich habe kein Problem mit Denen. Die könnten eher ein Problem mit mir bekommen.
Halte mich doch nicht für so Naiv oder uninformiert. In Holland haben die allerdings (noch) keine Lobby gegen uns Angler.
Und falls mal Jemand kommen sollte und mich dumm anmacht, ein Freischwimmer Zeugnis kann Jeder von Denen Gratis erlangen.


----------



## Wurmbaader (4. Mai 2021)

Lass Gut sein. Ist hier eh off topic. Wie an den anderen Posts zu merken, warst du etwas Missverständlich.


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2021)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> Zanderangler1
> Ich lese hier ja meist nur mit und schreibe nur wenig.
> Aber wer mit denen als Naturnutzer , Angler, Jäger oder auch "nur" Naturliebhaber  kein Problem hat, wohnt hoffentlich in Berlin Mitte und hat noch nie einen Baum gesehen, sonst ist das Maß an Blindheit nicht zu entschulden (pers. Meinung keine Beleidigung)
> 
> Wurmbaader


Ey! Ich wohne in Charlottenburg, und meine ganze erweiterte Familie ist so grün, alternativ, vegetarisch,  vegan oder sonstwas, das ich völlig den Überblick verloren habe.
Dnnoch hält die ganze Bande Peta für Spacken, ohne das ich da was zu sagen musste.
Verwirrt,
Minimax 

Edit
Oje, von Charlottenburg bis in die Niederlande ists weit- also Entschuldigung fürs Offtopicen


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Mai 2021)

Bei Petra gibt es bestimmt  auch  Angler und Fleischesser


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. Mai 2021)

Nur mal eben als Info für die, die einen Kurzurlaub übers Wochenende planen

*Update vom 12. Mai, 14.59 Uhr: *Wer aus den *Niederlanden* zurück nach *Nordrhein-Westfalen* kommt und sich länger als 48 Stunden dort aufgehalten hat, muss fortan fünf Tage in *Corona-Quarantäne*. Das sieht eine neue *Einreiseverordnung* des Bundes vor, wie NRW-Gesundheitsminister Karl-Josef Laumann (CDU) am Mittwoch bekanntgab. Bisher konnten sich Touristen nach der *Rückkehr* „frei testen“ lassen. Diese Regel gilt nun allerdings nicht mehr. Erst am fünften Tag könnten sich die betroffenen dann frei testen lassen. Grenzpendler sind von der Maßnahme nicht betroffen. Die Niederlande gelten nach wie vor als *Hochinzidenzgebiet*.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Mai 2021)

Wird immer besser, wie ich schon vermutet habe. Demnächst ist die Einreise zurück in die BRD nur noch Gen Impften gestattet.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Mai 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Nur mal eben als Info für die, die einen Kurzurlaub übers Wochenende planen
> 
> *Update vom 12. Mai, 14.59 Uhr: *Wer aus den *Niederlanden* zurück nach *Nordrhein-Westfalen* kommt und sich länger als 48 Stunden dort aufgehalten hat, muss fortan fünf Tage in *Corona-Quarantäne*. Das sieht eine neue *Einreiseverordnung* des Bundes vor, wie NRW-Gesundheitsminister Karl-Josef Laumann (CDU) am Mittwoch bekanntgab. Bisher konnten sich Touristen nach der *Rückkehr* „frei testen“ lassen. Diese Regel gilt nun allerdings nicht mehr. Erst am fünften Tag könnten sich die betroffenen dann frei testen lassen. Grenzpendler sind von der Maßnahme nicht betroffen. Die Niederlande gelten nach wie vor als *Hochinzidenzgebiet*.


Passt doch von Freitagabend bis Sonntagabend.


----------



## Alier (30. Mai 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da immer wieder Fragen in den Raum geworfen werden, ob man in den Niederlanden zu Zeiten von Corona angeln darf und wie das ganze geregelt ist, würde ich hier gerne einen passenden Thread dazu erstellen. Diesen Thread möchte ich so aktuell wie möglich halten und den Start-Beitrag immer mit dem aktuellen Status aktualisieren.
> 
> ...


Welche Reisenden befinden sich nicht in häuslicher Quarantäne Die folgenden Reisenden müssen bei ihrer Ankunft in den Niederlanden nicht in häuslicher Quarantäne sein:    Personen, die im Zusammenhang mit der Teilnahme an einer Beerdigung in die Niederlande reisen. Transit oder Transfer während einer internationalen Reise    Personen, die mit dem Auto/Bus aus einem gelben oder grünen Bereich in die Niederlande reisen und einen orangefarbenen Bereich durchqueren. Das Auto / der Bus darf nur für einen notwendigen Zwischenhalt, wie zum Beispiel zum Tanken, kurzzeitig verlassen werden. Wenn eine Überweisung durchgeführt wurde, wurde der Übergabepunkt möglicherweise nicht verlassen.    Personen, die mit dem Flugzeug/Zug aus einem nicht als Hochrisikogebiet ausgewiesenen Gebiet in die Niederlande einreisen und in ein Hochrisikogebiet überführen. Verlassen Sie den Flughafen/Bahnhof nicht.    Personen, die aus einem Hochrisikogebiet über die Niederlande in ein anderes Land reisen. Der Flughafen / Bahnhof / Busbahnhof darf nicht verlassen werden. Beim Autotransport darf das Auto nur für notwendige Zwischenstopps, wie zum Beispiel zum Tanken, kurzzeitig stehen bleiben. Haben sich vor der Ankunft außerhalb eines ausgewiesenen Risikogebiets aufgehalten    Dies gilt für Personen, die sich unmittelbar nach ihrer Ankunft in den Niederlanden mindestens 10 aufeinanderfolgende Tage außerhalb eines ausgewiesenen Risikogebiets aufgehalten haben. Bleiben Sie weniger als 12 Stunden Dies gilt für:    Personen, die sich weniger als 12 Stunden in den Niederlanden aufhalten, unabhängig vom Zweck des Aufenthalts in einem Gebiet mit sehr hohem Risiko.    Oder Personen, die sich weniger als 12 Stunden in einem ausgewiesenen Hochrisikogebiet aufgehalten haben und unabhängig vom Zweck des Aufenthalts in dem Hochrisikogebiet in die Niederlande zurückkehren. Grenzarbeiter, Grenzstudenten und Grenzstudenten    Dies gilt für Personen, die außerhalb der Niederlande leben, aber in den Niederlanden arbeiten/studieren/zur Schule gehen und mindestens einmal pro Woche an ihren Wohnort außerhalb der Niederlande zurückkehren.    oder Personen, die in den Niederlanden wohnen, aber außerhalb der Niederlande arbeiten/studieren/zur Schule gehen und mindestens einmal pro Woche an ihren Wohnort in den Niederlanden zurückkehren. Voraussetzung hierfür ist die physische Anwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz/in der Bildungseinrichtung; Heimarbeit oder (digitales) Fernstudium sind keine realistische Option. Notwendiger Familienbesuch    Die Ausnahme ist für Besuche bei Verwandten ersten oder zweiten Grades vorgesehen.    Notwendige Familienbesuche sind zum Beispiel der Familiennachzug nach längerer Trennung aufgrund der COVID-19-Pandemie oder der Besuch eines erkrankten Familienmitglieds.    Darüber hinaus gilt die Ausnahme auch für Verwandte wie Schwiegereltern, Schwiegertöchter und -söhne, Schwägerinnen und Schwager sowie Stiefbrüder und -schwestern. Informelle Betreuer und Miteltern    Dies gilt für Personen, die zur informellen Pflege reisen, und Personen, die im Zusammenhang mit einer gemeinsamen Elternschaft reisen.    Bei informellen Pflegenden handelt es sich um strukturelle Grenzüberschreitungen im Rahmen der informellen Pflege, wobei die Grenze mindestens einmal pro Woche überschritten wird. Medizinisches Personal und notwendige medizinische Behandlung    Diese Personen sind ausgenommen, wenn sie in Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit oder zur Arbeit reisen.    Für medizinisches Personal gelten die in der LCI-Leitlinie COVID-19 – Anhang Grundsätze der Testpolitik und des Einsatzes von Gesundheitspersonal außerhalb des Krankenhauses beschriebenen Grundsätze.    Dies gilt auch für Personen, die im Rahmen ihrer Dienstreise oder bei Fahrten zu oder von ihrem Arbeitsplatz notwendige Arbeiten zur Bekämpfung der Epidemie des Virus SARS-CoV-2 durchführen.    Personen, die im Zusammenhang mit einer notwendigen medizinischen Behandlung einreisen. Kurzfristige Geschäftstätigkeiten über die Grenze Dies gilt für ein- und ausreisende (wiederkehrende) Personen mit Fach- und Sachkenntnissen, die in einem entscheidenden Bereich, in dem physische Präsenz erforderlich ist, dringende Nebenarbeiten ausführen müssen, damit wichtige Prozesse und Dienstleistungen in den entscheidenden Bereichen weitergeführt werden können. Diese Kategorie gilt nicht für Saisonarbeiter und Wanderarbeiter Geschäftsaktivitäten, die einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Bedeutung der niederländischen Wirtschaft oder Gesellschaft leisten Dies gilt für Personen, die zur Ausübung einer Geschäftstätigkeit in die Niederlande reisen und für die ihr Aufenthalt einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Bedeutung der niederländischen Wirtschaft oder Gesellschaft leistet. Und eine der folgenden Bedingungen muss erfüllt sein:    Die Aktivität oder Arbeit ist dringend und kann nicht verschoben werden.    Die physische Anwesenheit der betroffenen Person ist erforderlich und die Aktivität oder Arbeit kann nicht aus der Ferne ausgeführt werden.    Die Tätigkeiten oder Tätigkeiten der betroffenen Person beinhalten eine erhebliche potenzielle Direktinvestition, die mindestens 5 neue Arbeitsplätze in den Niederlanden oder mindestens 500.000 € in den Niederlanden schafft


----------



## Alier (30. Mai 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da immer wieder Fragen in den Raum geworfen werden, ob man in den Niederlanden zu Zeiten von Corona angeln darf und wie das ganze geregelt ist, würde ich hier gerne einen passenden Thread dazu erstellen. Diesen Thread möchte ich so aktuell wie möglich halten und den Start-Beitrag immer mit dem aktuellen Status aktualisieren.
> 
> ...


Welche Reisenden befinden sich nicht in häuslicher Quarantäne Die folgenden Reisenden müssen bei ihrer Ankunft in den Niederlanden nicht in häuslicher Quarantäne sein:    Personen, die im Zusammenhang mit der Teilnahme an einer Beerdigung in die Niederlande reisen. Transit oder Transfer während einer internationalen Reise    Personen, die mit dem Auto/Bus aus einem gelben oder grünen Bereich in die Niederlande reisen und einen orangefarbenen Bereich durchqueren. Das Auto / der Bus darf nur für einen notwendigen Zwischenhalt, wie zum Beispiel zum Tanken, kurzzeitig verlassen werden. Wenn eine Überweisung durchgeführt wurde, wurde der Übergabepunkt möglicherweise nicht verlassen.    Personen, die mit dem Flugzeug/Zug aus einem nicht als Hochrisikogebiet ausgewiesenen Gebiet in die Niederlande einreisen und in ein Hochrisikogebiet überführen. Verlassen Sie den Flughafen/Bahnhof nicht.    Personen, die aus einem Hochrisikogebiet über die Niederlande in ein anderes Land reisen. Der Flughafen / Bahnhof / Busbahnhof darf nicht verlassen werden. Beim Autotransport darf das Auto nur für notwendige Zwischenstopps, wie zum Beispiel zum Tanken, kurzzeitig stehen bleiben. Haben sich vor der Ankunft außerhalb eines ausgewiesenen Risikogebiets aufgehalten    Dies gilt für Personen, die sich unmittelbar nach ihrer Ankunft in den Niederlanden mindestens 10 aufeinanderfolgende Tage außerhalb eines ausgewiesenen Risikogebiets aufgehalten haben. Bleiben Sie weniger als 12 Stunden Dies gilt für:    Personen, die sich weniger als 12 Stunden in den Niederlanden aufhalten, unabhängig vom Zweck des Aufenthalts in einem Gebiet mit sehr hohem Risiko.    Oder Personen, die sich weniger als 12 Stunden in einem ausgewiesenen Hochrisikogebiet aufgehalten haben und unabhängig vom Zweck des Aufenthalts in dem Hochrisikogebiet in die Niederlande zurückkehren. Grenzarbeiter, Grenzstudenten und Grenzstudenten    Dies gilt für Personen, die außerhalb der Niederlande leben, aber in den Niederlanden arbeiten/studieren/zur Schule gehen und mindestens einmal pro Woche an ihren Wohnort außerhalb der Niederlande zurückkehren.    oder Personen, die in den Niederlanden wohnen, aber außerhalb der Niederlande arbeiten/studieren/zur Schule gehen und mindestens einmal pro Woche an ihren Wohnort in den Niederlanden zurückkehren. Voraussetzung hierfür ist die physische Anwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz/in der Bildungseinrichtung; Heimarbeit oder (digitales) Fernstudium sind keine realistische Option. Notwendiger Familienbesuch    Die Ausnahme ist für Besuche bei Verwandten ersten oder zweiten Grades vorgesehen.    Notwendige Familienbesuche sind zum Beispiel der Familiennachzug nach längerer Trennung aufgrund der COVID-19-Pandemie oder der Besuch eines erkrankten Familienmitglieds.    Darüber hinaus gilt die Ausnahme auch für Verwandte wie Schwiegereltern, Schwiegertöchter und -söhne, Schwägerinnen und Schwager sowie Stiefbrüder und -schwestern. Informelle Betreuer und Miteltern    Dies gilt für Personen, die zur informellen Pflege reisen, und Personen, die im Zusammenhang mit einer gemeinsamen Elternschaft reisen.    Bei informellen Pflegenden handelt es sich um strukturelle Grenzüberschreitungen im Rahmen der informellen Pflege, wobei die Grenze mindestens einmal pro Woche überschritten wird. Medizinisches Personal und notwendige medizinische Behandlung    Diese Personen sind ausgenommen, wenn sie in Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit oder zur Arbeit reisen.    Für medizinisches Personal gelten die in der LCI-Leitlinie COVID-19 – Anhang Grundsätze der Testpolitik und des Einsatzes von Gesundheitspersonal außerhalb des Krankenhauses beschriebenen Grundsätze.    Dies gilt auch für Personen, die im Rahmen ihrer Dienstreise oder bei Fahrten zu oder von ihrem Arbeitsplatz notwendige Arbeiten zur Bekämpfung der Epidemie des Virus SARS-CoV-2 durchführen.    Personen, die im Zusammenhang mit einer notwendigen medizinischen Behandlung einreisen. Kurzfristige Geschäftstätigkeiten über die Grenze Dies gilt für ein- und ausreisende (wiederkehrende) Personen mit Fach- und Sachkenntnissen, die in einem entscheidenden Bereich, in dem physische Präsenz erforderlich ist, dringende Nebenarbeiten ausführen müssen, damit wichtige Prozesse und Dienstleistungen in den entscheidenden Bereichen weitergeführt werden können. Diese Kategorie gilt nicht für Saisonarbeiter und Wanderarbeiter Geschäftsaktivitäten, die einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Bedeutung der niederländischen Wirtschaft oder Gesellschaft leisten Dies gilt für Personen, die zur Ausübung einer Geschäftstätigkeit in die Niederlande reisen und für die ihr Aufenthalt einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Bedeutung der niederländischen Wirtschaft oder Gesellschaft leistet. Und eine der folgenden Bedingungen muss erfüllt sein:    Die Aktivität oder Arbeit ist dringend und kann nicht verschoben werden.    Die physische Anwesenheit der betroffenen Person ist erforderlich und die Aktivität oder Arbeit kann nicht aus der Ferne ausgeführt werden.    Die Tätigkeiten oder Tätigkeiten der betroffenen Person beinhalten eine erhebliche potenzielle Direktinvestition, die mindestens 5 neue Arbeitsplätze in den Niederlanden oder mindestens 500.000 € in den Niederlanden schafft


----------

